#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-06
<mpt> "Results 1 - 10 of about 64,900 for allintext:ubuntu gusty. (0.14 seconds)"
<mpt> That's 4% of the pages that refer to Ubuntu Gutsy at all
<mpt> wow
<mpt> "Fiesty" is just over 3% of Ubuntu Feisty references
<mpt> I wonder if the error rate increases or decreases over the release cycle
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: patching debconf on dapper makes it reject parts of the patch
<tepsipakki> only the first hunk applied
<tepsipakki> oh wait
<tepsipakki> duh
<tepsipakki> wrong debconf :I
<cjwatson> wrong in which way?
<tepsipakki> version ;)
<cjwatson> heh
<tepsipakki> I had deb-src line for feisty..
<tepsipakki> too bad apt-get can't fetch the version I'd like if it's a source package
<cjwatson> media-change handling was added to debconf-apt-progress after edgy
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> you're not installing feisty's debconf directly on dapper, are you?
<tepsipakki> no, the deb-src was there for development
<tepsipakki> hmm, I can of course build a new debconf package and put it on our repo, that way it should be a lot easier to test
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: I can just give you the ones I built
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: yeah, that works too :)
<tepsipakki> I haven't seen that bug with feisty, so dapper is enough
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/debconf-bug62986/
<tepsipakki> thanks, I'll try them out
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I've tried dapper-netboot on one machine three times now, and haven't been able to reproduce the hang, but this is without the fix.. I'll leave it looping, so maybe we'll hit the bug eventually ;)
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: ok, thanks
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: do you want me to test with the fix anyway?
<cjwatson> yes please, would be useful to know that it hasn't regressed previously working systems
<tepsipakki> ok I'll test that too
<cjwatson> evand: bug 127365 got the information you asked for, but it looks rejectable - stuff like:
<cjwatson> Aug  2 04:50:24 ubuntu kernel: [  735.750836]  SQUASHFS error: sb_bread failed reading block 0x282b
<cjwatson> near the end
<cjwatson> well, either reject, or reassign it over to linux-source-2.6.22 and remove the milestone
<cjwatson> possibly the latter if you ping pkl to let him know
<evand> will do, thanks
<superm1> what would you guys think about adding an option in that last advanced dialog to not configure the bootloader if checked to resolve this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/130445 ?
<cjwatson> I'm fine with a "don't install grub" checkbox in the advanced dialog
<cjwatson> it should cause the grub device entry that's already there to be greyed out
<superm1> great :).  I'll work out a patch this week for that then
<superm1> Ok. should be easy enough
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-07
<Erick> hi need some help with installing from HD (NOT CDROM). Is this the right channel?
<Erick> to discuss?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: yay, gfxboot works now?
<superm1> cjwatson, I wrote a patch for https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/130445 in my branch at https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/ubiquity/mythbuntu-ubiquity if you would be able to look at it and possibly merge
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: so it seems.. sleep well :)
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: yeah. please check whether new gfxboot patches change APIs all over the place in future :)
<cjwatson> it had interesting knock-on effects all the way into the theme font and stuff
<cjwatson> superm1: looks great to me, more or less exactly how I'd have done it
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2169 ubiquity/ (9 files in 6 dirs): merge from Mario
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: I'll be very careful even when thinking of starting to merge syslinux/gfxboot in the future :)
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: by the way, dapper installation with the new debconf worked just fine
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2170 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Run apt's DoInstall() method with stdin redirected from /dev/null, to
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  stop it hijacking the debconf protocol (LP: #130843).
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2161 tribe-4/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): cherry-pick r2170 from trunk
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2162 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.21ubuntu2,
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  base-installer 1.81ubuntu1, partman-auto 69ubuntu5.
<cjwatson> (that was really the tribe-4 branch)
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2163 tribe-4/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.7
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2171 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): merge tribe-4 branch
<superm1> i'm a bit confused, was this tribe-4 branch just made for doing the tribe 4 release?
<evand> superm1: yes, there were changes to ubiquity that were in bzr but were not released as a version.  As they were somewhat large, it was decided they should not be included for tribe-4.
<evand> At least that's what my understanding was
<superm1> i see
<superm1> well that's sensible
<cjwatson> correct
<cjwatson> pitti told me to do it. :)
<superm1> cjwatson, so is the plan to do some incremental testing releases with the bigger changes right after tribe-4 but before tribe-5 in the form of dailies?
<evand> superm1: Can you clairfy that?  Daily CD images are always built.  Do you mean daily images tagged with specific features and announced to the community?
<superm1> evand, i mean incremental testing releases of ubiquity in the dailies
<superm1> for testing/showing those "bigger" changes to ubiquity
<evand> I'm sorry, I'm having a really hard time understanding people today.  If you mean additional releases of Ubiquity between now and Tribe-5 that include the changes that didn't make it into Tribe-4 as well as changes that have occurred since then, then yes, we will do that.
<superm1> yea that's what i had meant :)
<superm1> cjwatson, in the tribe 4 release, were any of the mythbuntu frontend changes added in?
<cjwatson> no, I'm afraid not
<cjwatson> I explicitly branched to avoid all the churn that hadn't been uploaded yet
<cjwatson> they'll go in in the next upload, which will be well before tribe-4
<cjwatson> err
<cjwatson> well before tribe-5
<superm1> oh ok.  well i'll make sure to upload to our 3rd party repo then until then
<superm1> we're  lagging behind by about 2-3 weeks on our alphas anyhow, so that will work out well
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-08
<superm1> cjwatson_, you still here?
<casperzshado> im having a problem booting my ubuntu on my brothers pc, anybody care to gimme a hand?
<casperzshado> anyone here?
<cr3> would it make sense for preseeding to automatically determine the disk device, assuming there is only one disk, instead of having to specify the disk explicitly: d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda
<cjwatson> cr3: it does, if you also preseed partman-auto/method.
<cjwatson> partman-auto (62ubuntu3) feisty; urgency=low
<cjwatson> partman-auto (62ubuntu3) feisty; urgency=l  * auto.d/initial_auto: If partman-auto/method is preseeded and
<cjwatson>     partman-auto/disk is not but there is only one disk, act as though
<cjwatson>     partman-auto/disk had been preseeded to that disk. This simplifies a
<cjwatson>     number of preseeding scenarios that had been complicated by the removal
<cjwatson>     of devfs path support.
<cjwatson>  -- Colin Watson <cjwatson@ubuntu.com>  Tue, 23 Jan 2007 09:46:39 +0100
<cr3> cjwatson: cheers! how did you get that information into the channel?
<cr3> if it's just a copy and paste, where did you copy from?
<cjwatson> you've seen changelogs before, haven't you?
<cr3> cjwatson: it looked like it but, for some reason, it looked more like a feature request. sorry for the stupid question :/
<cjwatson> no, it's
<cjwatson> just the partman-auto changelog
<cjwatson> (modulo irssi paste damage)
<cr3> that is very cool, intel will be very pleased to hear about it
<cjwatson> 'd-i partman-auto/method string regular' is the other piece of the puzzle for normal setups (as opposed to lvm or what-have-you). They probably have that already
<cr3> cjwatson: how can I know the values supported by partman-auto/method? I remember having to specify "regular" during feisty, but I didn't quite understand why.
<cjwatson> see the installation guide
<cjwatson> except that crypto is not yet supported in Ubuntu
<cr3> cjwatson: when I only specify "d-i partman-auto/method string regular" without "d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda", I get prompted to partition disks. I guess I will read the installation guide more carefully
<cjwatson> wow, the wubi build system runs on Unix with WINE
<cjwatson> need to have NSIS installed though
<evand> hahaha
<cr3> cjwatson: so partman-auto-method string regular doesn't seem to be picking up the only disk on the system, I'm about to send you the syslog and partman files
<evand> what even possessed you to try that?
<cjwatson> cr3: ok
<cjwatson> evand: I didn't try it, I was curious about where we would start with including wubi on the CDs and went to look ...
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> looks like it has a bunch of code for allocating disk images that can be replaced by partman-auto-loop now
<evand> nice
<cjwatson> well, once I get fuse and ntfs udebs done and such
<cjwatson> cr3: that syslog shows four disks
<cr3> cjwatson: but the installer doesn't prompt me to select on which disk I want to install, it only offers to partition sda
<cjwatson> I never said there was UI for that :)
<cjwatson> oh, er, wait
* cjwatson rereads
<cjwatson> cr3: what if you select "Guided - use entire disk"? you didn't in the logs you sent me
<cjwatson> the auto-resize thing only ever offers freed space on one selected disk
<cjwatson> you'll never get multiple "Guided - resize <blah> and use freed space" options
<cjwatson> the partitioner has certainly noticed the existence of the other disks though
<cr3> cjwatson: thanks for the explanation, I had assumed from the UI that there was only one disk but I should've paid more attention to the log file. that'll learn me
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-09
<cjwatson> btm: that's pretty much accurate, yes. different rather than additional.
<CIA-20> oem-config: cjwatson * r321 oem-config/ (debian/changelog finish-install.d/07oem-config-user):
<CIA-20> oem-config: * Chroot to test for existence of gdm-cdd.conf to avoid problems with
<CIA-20> oem-config:  broken symlinks; cf. casper 1.93.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2172 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Move oem-config post-user-creation hacks to the end of install_extras,
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  when oem-config-gtk/kde will have been installed in /target.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2173 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-20> ubiquity: * Reimplement more of oem-config-udeb (ugh): disable the hwdb-client
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  notification for the created user; set up autologin for the oem user via
<CIA-20> ubiquity:  gdm/kdm.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2174 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): * Disable migration-assistant if oem-config/enable=true.
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2175 ubiquity/ (9 files in 6 dirs): belatedly bump to 1.5.8 following tribe-4 merge; includes libtool 1.5.22-4 -> 1.5.24-1
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2176 ubiquity/ (apport/ubiquity.py debian/changelog): * Adjust apport hook to attach /var/log/installer/debug too if available.
<ion> will the installer implement FDE/full drive encryption option?
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2177 ubiquity/debian/changelog: r2172 closes LP: #131250
<cjwatson> evand: any objection to me releasing ubiquity bzr?
<evand> cjwatson: not at all
<CIA-20> oem-config: cjwatson * r322 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.18
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2178 ubiquity/debian/po/ (79 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2179 ubiquity/d-i/manifest: add partman-auto-loop to manifest too
<cjwatson> evand: I have to go for a while now, but I'll finish the upload later
<evand> cjwatson: ok, no worries.  You're not preventing me from committing atm as I'm tied up in other work.
<cjwatson> nod
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-10
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<CIA-20> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2182 ubiquity/ (doc/ubiquity.8 debian/changelog debian/rules): * Add a manual page for ubiquity.
<superm1_> cjwatson, don't worry about the lirc bug, keescook uploaded it this morning
<cjwatson> ok, just as well
<cjwatson> about to go on vacation :)
<superm1_> cjwatson, before you dissappear then, can you look over the email i sent to you regarding mythbuntu-meta?
<superm1_> Riddell just wanted you to double check it before he uploaded
<cjwatson> ok, checking out
<cjwatson> superm1_: urgh, seed branches *must* be properly branched off the main ubuntu.gutsy seeds
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that's a requirement
<cjwatson> the one you gave me just starts at revision 1
<cjwatson> I haven't found it necessary to keep *-meta in bzr, to be honest
<cjwatson> since it's generating all the data from bzr anyway
<cjwatson> anyway, I'll send you a review by e-mail
<superm1_> sorry stepped out for a few.  Not too big a deal to branch off that branch instead, I'll watch for that mail and adjust accordingly.  Thanks
<cjwatson> you have mail now
<superm1_> oh interesting, i was wondering how the apt archive was produced along side the CD.  i've been doing it by hand currently..  Thanks for looking this over, i'll update everything accordingly later this evening
<superm1_> one question would be regarding the -live metapackage, since we won't have tasks for a while, is it "ok" to do the -live for now, and then at a later time (gutsy +1) nuke it in the archive
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> I only mentioned it because we found it to be a maintenance pain after a while, but that was more due to the repeated language pack dance than anything else
<superm1_> ah i see
#ubuntu-installer 2007-08-11
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<axel_s> Hi, can I get help with Ubuntu installation here?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-04
<superm1> evand, any updates regarding that issue we were discussing when you were down here on that 1530?
<evand> superm1: still working on it.  Progress is slowed somewhat by my catching up on things, but I hope to be able to resolve it before I leave for vacation on Thursday.
<superm1> okay great thanks
<xivulon> evand as mentioned in email I uploaded a new (still nsis) version of wubi (507) an umenu
<xivulon> can we have that on the ISO?
<xivulon> it requires a clean build since both nsis and grub are updated
<evand> will do
<xivulon> as mentioned I cannot mount ntfs partitions for some reason (I get "device does not exists"), would be interesting to see if you have the same issue or if it is my setup
<CMDL1N3> ehllo
<CMDL1N3> i keep getting '/sbin/modprobe abnormal exit' when i boot 8.04 cd
<hachi> is there a way to increase the verbosity of the installer during its boot phase? I'm still trying to debug why I can't get the casper disk image to be detected
<hachi> or is there a way for me to specify where the image is?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-05
<hachi> a somewhat elegant solution is to wait till it times out... source /scripts/casper; set -x; and then fire up the subroutines myself
<mcas> hello
<mcas> there is a bug on launchpad where someone wants the ubuntu version directly under the ubuntu logo
<mcas> is this easy to change?
<mcas> here is the link
<mcas> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/255019
 * xivulon fighting with win32 api
<cr3> where can I get the source for the installer package on the alternate images which is used for intrepid?
<cr3> I retrieved debian-installer and casper on hardy, but I'm looking for the error "Downloading a file failed" encountered on intrepid
<cr3> I also looked for the error message in the initrd.gz file from the alternate images, but I couldn't find the error message there either
<cr3> aha! that seems to be in the net-retriever package
<cr3> I wonder if the problem is with the net-retriever when used with a proxy, so what calls net-retriever?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-06
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r948 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Move mainline architectures to 2.6.26-5 kernels.
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r949 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu8
<kirkland> What calls grub-install in the installer?
<kirkland> my grep's are not turning up the culprit
<persia> kirkland: I'm still very much just learning d-i, but I'd suspect bootloader.sh
<kirkland> persia: interesting, okay i'll check it
<kirkland> grub-installer looks like what i need
<kirkland> i'm also wondering what generates devices.map
<persia> Ah.  Sorry.  I misread your question entirely, and substituted "grub-install" with "grub-installer" internally :)
<kirkland> ;-)  np
<persia> I think devices.map would be generated by grub during the grub-install call.
<persia> At least that's the way MIC does it (although MIC should very much *not* be used as an example of how to write an installer)
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-07
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Do you have any time in the next two hours or so that you can spare me to talk about libparted?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: I'm somewhat unsure as to what I may have to do to tell it about dmraid.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I have an interview in half an hour and need to prepare, but perhaps right after that?
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Thats fine by me.
<TheMuso> The two hours I refer to is the amount of time until I'm likely to head to bed.
<cjwatson> TheMuso: I've just realised my interview is at 1300 UTC not BST (whoops!), so I'm free now
<cjwatson> TheMuso: how does dmraid show up in terms of devices? IIRC it looks just like device-mapper devices at that level
<cjwatson> TheMuso: and the other end of the question is what special things libparted needs to do with dmraid devices
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Sorry, thought you were interviewing, so was away doing other things. :)
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Dmraid devices are simply device mapper devices, major 254, and minor can be anything. The node names can also be different, depending on the controller, and any possible assigned name/date from the BIOS.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: One way to identify them would be their UUIDs, which is possible via the devmapper API IIRC. The UUIDs for the devmapper stuff are unique, in that they start with DMRAID-
<TheMuso> cjwatson: As to what libparted needs to do, it has to treat them like a proper hard disk, in that the master node is the MBR/partition table of the device, and the other nodes are partitions.
<cjwatson> does it need to call the reread-partition-table ioctls on the disk-like device?
<cjwatson> what is the scheme for transforming disk-like device names into partition-like device names? is it regular?
<TheMuso> Not if no changes have been made, no. Dmraid does that when setting up the devices.
<cjwatson> I mean if changes have been made - for example if you ask libparted to create a new partition on the disk-like device
<TheMuso> cjwatson: By transofmring, do you mean something like sda/sdb? If so, they simply stay as they are, and a devmapper mapping is set up with new nodes in /dev/mapper.
<cjwatson> I mean the process for getting from /dev/sdb to /dev/sdb5
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Oh in that case, yes the partition table will have to be reread and the devmapper nodes updated accordingly.
<cjwatson> are the devmapper calls that libparted already does for dm devices good enough for that?
<TheMuso> I would think so, but they are for single devices, like LVM etc, so not entirely sure without taking another look.
<cjwatson> it sounds like the main thing you have to do is tell libparted/arch/linux.c:_device_get_part_path about the device name transformation rules
<cjwatson> I *think* most of the rest should just work
<cjwatson> the decision about whether to use partition devices or not is largely taken on the basis of what sort of partition table (if any) is on the disk-like device
<TheMuso> A standard MS-DOS partition table.
<cjwatson> right, so you probably just need to teach it how to find the partition nodes
<TheMuso> Right, I thought as much. Somewhat difficult due to node names not being usable to help with that... Although given we nknow the master node, we can work out partitions from there possibly.
<cjwatson> the disk device should be accessible at the time you need to ask this question, so you should be able to use the devmapper API safely
<TheMuso> Ok.
<TheMuso> I'll have to look at the code on a fresher state of mind than what I am in currently, but things make sense.
<TheMuso> cjwatson: Actually one thin I'm not sure of, when yousaid I'd have to teach it about the device nodes, do you mean in the function you referred to above, _device_get_part_path, or is that likely to have to be done in one of the devmapper related functions?
<cjwatson> I meant in _device_get_part_path itself
<TheMuso> Oh ok.
<cjwatson> you might need to write a devmapper-based helper function to figure out whether the device is dmraid or not though
<TheMuso> Yeah, I can likely base it on UUID.
<CIA-2> netcfg: cjwatson * r626 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Build for lpia.
 * xivulon "finished" coding the python win32 wrapper
<xivulon> :) now I can actually do the python wubi gui
<CIA-2> netcfg: cjwatson * r627 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.44ubuntu2
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r950 ubuntu/ (19 files in 17 dirs): Add support for lpia.
<CIA-2> tasksel: cjwatson * r1360 fix-seen-handling/ (debian/changelog tasksel-debconf):
<CIA-2> tasksel: Fix seen flag handling: you can now preseed tasksel/first without
<CIA-2> tasksel: setting the seen flag in order to set defaults while still displaying
<CIA-2> tasksel: the question.
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r737 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): merge Dustin's fix for LP: #33649
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r738 ubuntu/grub-installer: move write_grub definition to before its use
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r739 ubuntu/grub-installer: more portable shell arithmetic
<CIA-2> grub-installer: cjwatson * r740 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.32ubuntu2
<CIA-2> debian-installer: cjwatson * r951 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20080522ubuntu9
<kirkland> cjwatson: hey there
<kirkland> cjwatson: i was planning on patching grub-install in the same manner
<kirkland> cjwatson: after we agreed upon an algorithm that works in grub-installer
<superm1> cjwatson, did you and evand|vacation come to a conclusion on that issue with intrepid and recovering from the hard drive before evand|vacation headed off to vacation?
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i have a patch against grub's util/grub-install.in
<kirkland> cjwatson: should I put that in the debian/patches/ dir, or edit the file directly in bzr?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-08-08
<kirkland> cjwatson: I have a followup grub patch, in a bzr branch linked to from my last comment in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/33649
<superm1> well CIA should have reporteed my last two commits but ran into ProtocolErorrs w/ 500 return codes on the webserver, so I just committed a merge with the mythbuntu-recipe branch
<cjwatson> it usually catches up with those some time later, IME
<cjwatson> despite the 500s
<superm1> cjwatson, while i've got you here momentarily, could you comment on the question i asked last night about that issue?  It's holding us back at work from any intrepid testing out of factory images at this point
<superm1> evan was trying to come up with a solution prior to vacation and wanted to talk to you first i believe
<cjwatson> I still don't understand why it suddenly bites intrepid and not hardy
<cjwatson> remind me of the bug number?
<superm1> mtab is different than /proc/mounts on hardy
<superm1> it ends up not containing the partition with the /cdrom mount for some reason or another
<superm1> looking for a bug number
<superm1> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/252667
<superm1> evan has more heuristic data on the system that I gave him when he was over here
<cjwatson> so, I still strongly feel that the installer's behaviour here is in general correct, but maybe we can provide some kind of a hack to avoid the problem for you
<superm1> yeah that would be sane
<superm1> avoiding a (growing) early command would be good
<kirkland> cjwatson: I'm curious if the second grub patch helps allay your concerns raised in your first commit message?
<cjwatson> kirkland: sorry, today has been frantic and I haven't had time to look yet; I will try to look later today though
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks, no worries, and i don't mean to lay another one on you ;-)
<superm1> cjwatson, i think a clone of yourself would be useful :)
<cjwatson> superm1|away: fixed in bzr
<cjwatson> (modulo CIA hating the world)
<cjwatson> superm1|away: you'll need to preseed 'd-i ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount boolean true'
<cjwatson> superm1|away: I still don't understand how it manages to *work* with a partition mounted on that partition table
<CIA-2> ubiquity: superm1 * r2761 ubiquity/ (8 files in 2 dirs): merge with mythbuntu recipe branch
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2762 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Allow skipping the unmounting of busy partitions by preseeding
<CIA-2> ubiquity: ubiquity/partman-skip-unmount to true (LP: #252667).
<cjwatson> there, told you :)
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2763 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-2> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-2> ubiquity: 1.59ubuntu2, grub-installer 1.32ubuntu2, partman-target 55ubuntu2.
<superm1> cjwatson, okay great thanks.  i'll add that to our preseed right now
<CIA-2> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2764 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.8
<hye> Hi,
<hye> We have our own build and don't want to some packages to go into our ISO.
<hye> for example, we don't want abiword so that we removed the abiword package from all local seeds.
<hye> The abiword package is not shown up in germinated seed (workspace/cdimage/scratch/xubuntu/daily/germinate/hardy/i386).
<hye> HOWEVER, it is shown up in tasks (workspace/cdimage/debian-cd/tasks/auto/daily/xubuntu/hardy).... :(
<hye> when I run 'find . | xargs grep abiword', it shows me like this..
<hye> ./desktop:abiword
<hye> ./desktop:abiword-common
<hye> ./desktop:abiword-plugins
<hye> ./override.i386:abiword  Task  xubuntu-desktop
<hye> ./override.i386:abiword-common  Task  xubuntu-desktop
<hye> ./override.i386:abiword-plugins  Task  xubuntu-desktop
<hye> ./tasks.i386:abiword xubuntu-desktop
<hye> ./tasks.i386:abiword-common xubuntu-desktop
<hye> ./tasks.i386:abiword-plugins xubuntu-desktop
<hye> Is it because "Task-Key: xubuntu-desktop" in desktop local seed or because of override files?
<cjwatson> I think you must be mistaken somehow about it not showing up in germinate output, as the tasks files are generated directly from that
<cjwatson> in any case, the problem is likely twofold:
<cjwatson> ... actually, no, onefold :-)
<hye> :O
<cjwatson> you'll need a local version of the xubuntu-desktop package that's updated to remove the Recommends: of abiword
<hye> do you mean customized-desktop package?
<cjwatson> and you'll need to arrange to point germinate at that as well as at the master archive
<cjwatson> yes
<hye> we have customized-desktop package, and it doesn't have abiword in desktop-i386, and desktop-recommends-i386
<cjwatson> germinate will be pulling in abiword regardless of your seeds, because it's been told to use xubuntu-desktop and is following the Recommends
<cjwatson> oh, well in that case you're not properly pointing at it, I guess
<cjwatson> are you running with 'for-project xubuntu' or similar?
<hye> oh I see, so in desktop local seed, i should say Task-Key: customized-desktop?
<cjwatson> Task-Key doesn't matter at this stage, although it will matter later
<cjwatson> but you should definitely remove all references to xubuntu-desktop if you aren't going to use it
<cjwatson> the ' * xubuntu-desktop' line will be the one that matters
<hye> i see.. I should try to change it.. and I guess I was pointing our local mirror.. have to point master mirror too
<hye> thanks, I'll try :D
<hye> by the way, what is Task-Key for? My understanding is the line which is not started with * is ignored by germinate. is it right?
<hye> Is it just for information? or is it used by germinate somehow?
<cjwatson> Task-Key is passed on to tasksel
<cjwatson> it causes tasksel to skip offering the task unless the listed package is present
<cjwatson> only if you also update the tasksel source though ...
<cjwatson> (there's a script to do it, or you could just skip that and hand-hack files in ubuntu-tasks/)
<hye> in our case, we don't want tasksel package either ;; :)
<hye> no abiword, no tasksel ;)
<cjwatson> well, that works too
<hye> hmm... I have another stupid question.. (sorry I'm new, so it might be really stupid.. )
<hye> for override files.. in local-mirror/ubuntu/indices
<hye> override.dist.component has only package name, priority, and section.... and override.dist.extra.component has Origin and bugs mailto
<hye> can I define other things in override files, too?
<hye> like dependencies.... or something like that
<cjwatson> you can't set package relationships in the override file, no
<cjwatson> you need to actually change the packages for that
<davmor2> cjwatson: Did you say you and evan are off next week?
<cjwatson> yeah
<davmor2> okay I'll save up the installer bugs for when you get back then dude :)
<davmor2> Hopefully now the rough edges are knocked off I'm hoping there won't be any (crosses fingures)
<davmor2> fingers even
<hye> cjwatson: after I pointed to master mirror, it worked :-) thanks
<cjwatson> great
<hye> cjwatson: hmmm......... when I point back to our local mirror, it doesn't work again.
<hye> ....As you said before ("you should definitely remove all references to xubuntu-desktop if you aren't going to use it"),..... should I remove all the references from override file?
<cjwatson> don't edit the override file by hand
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm not going to be able to help here though, I have several things left to do before going off on holiday tomorrow and it's after 11pm here
<hye> ohhh
<hye> sorry
<hye> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-03
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1125 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-5 kernels.
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<kirkland> cjwatson: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/246323/
<kirkland> cjwatson: needed to handle the move from /var/lib/ecryptfs/$user -> /home/.ecryptfs/$user
<kirkland> cjwatson: any objection?
<^arky^> hi, I have question regard the ubiquity a11y
<TheMuso> ^arky^: Just ask your question.
<^arky^> bug #405898 Is this due to problem in Ubiquity or do we need to modify the gnome-orca script
<^arky^> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/405898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405898 in ubiquity "[karmic] Orca skips Ubiquity panel content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405898 in ubiquity "[karmic] Orca skips Ubiquity panel content" [Undecided,New]
<cjwatson> kirkland: makes sense
<kirkland> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-33> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1126 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu50
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-04
<shtylman> evand1: you around?
<evand1> shtylman: for a few more minutes.  What's up?
<shtylman> I was looking at your gtk code for the slideshow...
<shtylman> you have a if not os.path.exists(...)
<shtylman> isn't the not spurious?
<shtylman> or am I missing something?
<shtylman> just figured I would share...cause I couldn't understand why it was there (...apart from disabling the slideshow completely)
<evand1> ah, that is an error.
<evand1> thanks for the catch
<shtylman> no prob
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3343 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Correct erroneously inverted test for the slideshow slides. Thanks
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Roman Shtylman.
<shtylman> :)
<^arky^> Hi,  Wondering if anyone had a look at Launchpad bug 405898  "[karmic] Orca skips Ubiquity panel content" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/405898
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 405898 in ubiquity "[karmic] Orca skips Ubiquity panel content" [Undecided,New]
<evand1> cjwatson: I just spoke with the QA team and they have an automated UI testing framework (http://mago.ubuntu.com/LiveCDTesting http://mago.ubuntu.com/) up and running for ubiquity, but they would like some basic tests.  My suggestion would be for them to test a regular "next, next, next" install, a partition resizing install, and a preserve home install.  Is there any elements of the UI, or any cases you'd like to add or remove from that list?
<evand1> They can also test the state of the filesystem post-install.
<evand1> unfortunately, I don't think you can currently test cairo with LDTP, otherwise I'd also suggest making sure the time is correct, and correctly formatted.
<cjwatson> we could probably test cairo if we added the right a11y hooks ...
<cjwatson> honestly what you said sounds like a great start, I'd rather not overload them until they get the basics going and we're actually using their output
<davmor2> guys I'm just running a quick test of live over an lvm server install,  Only options available in partitioning is whole drive and manual is this correct?
<cjwatson> sounds right
<cjwatson> I wouldn't expect anything else since it wouldn't understand the insides of the LVM
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's okay then.  I was just double checking it was correct :)
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r164 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 133
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Debian: HTTP Error 404: No such bug (http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=133;mbox=yes)
<CIA-33> partman-base: cjwatson * r165 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 133ubuntu1
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r711 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 69
<CIA-33> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r712 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 69ubuntu1
<eeejay> is there an open bug for SegmentedBar[Slider] not being accessible? can't find it
<eeejay> and where should ubiquity bugs go? ubuntu/+source/ubiquity, or simply ubiquity?
<davmor2> eeejay: is this the slider for partitioning if so it almost on the right hand side of the screen.  If you in vm it might be harder to see than on a really system
<eeejay> davmor2: sorry, i meant not being accessible via at-spi
<davmor2> ah now it makes more sense :)
<cjwatson> eeejay: ubuntu/+source/ubiquity please
<eeejay> cjwatson: thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: are you guys having issues with network-manager after todays upgrade?
<cjwatson> davmor2: apparmor bug, see #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> (probably)
<cjwatson> davmor2: bug 408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408862 in apparmor "dhcp and networking failure in karmic (dup-of: 408773)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408862
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408773 in apparmor "apparmor capabilities not working properly" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/408773
<davmor2> cjwatson: that is indeed the one many thanks
<Tiki342> hi all,  i have an itronix lx260 laptop that has a built in leadtek gps unit.  does anyone know how i can get linux to recognize it and interact with gpsdrive?
<gausie> hi all. my ubuntu 9.04 install freezes just as the loading bar starts. i removed "quiet" and changed "splash" to "nosplash" on the boot line, and now i can see that the process stops at "Mounting root filesystem", specifically at the line "tulip 0000:00:0c.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LINKA] -> GS 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11
<gausie> any suggestions?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3345 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): For automatic mode, don't use an unreferenced local variable.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-05
<unni84kollam> hi
<unni84kollam> hi
<unni84kollam> i need some help with installing irssi chat client in my ubuntu lap
<unni84kollam> CAN anyone pls help me with using irssi in ubuntu jaunty
<unni84kollam> :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3321 translated-timezones/ (4 files in 3 dirs): use translations from PyICU
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-06
<cody-somerville> what does db_get return for a bool?
 * cody-somerville figures it out by experimentation.
<orbisvic1s> can I modify the file.squashfs location for casper ?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3346 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: When generating the blacklist, if OEM mode is enabled, explicitly call
<CIA-33> ubiquity: out ubiquity to be on the list of packages to keep files from. Prevents
<CIA-33> ubiquity: issues with oem-config missing files after reboot. (LP: #409648)
<superm1> ^not too keen upon the solution, but it's functional.  if any of y'all have a better one/better idea, feel free to revert it in exchange
<davmor2> shtylman: On the keyboard selection page on the new installer it says below is an image of the keyboard it's blank?  I'm assuming it's not meant to be
<davmor2> shtylman: shouldn't the "what is the name of this computer?" be automatically filed?
<cjwatson> cody-somerville: "true" or "false"; anything else is out of spec
<cjwatson> (though that's not to say it's impossible)
<cjwatson> superm1: why isn't ubiquity kept due to dependencies?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3322 translated-timezones/ (163 files in 14 dirs): merge from trunk
<shtylman> davmor2: yea...I havn't gotten around to the keyboard...so I need to disable that for now..
<shtylman> davmor2: I will look into whether the "comp name" should be filled or not
<mark> hi
<mark> is it possible to preseed filesystem options like "nobarrier,noatime" with automatic partitioning?
<davmor2> shtylman: it is in the ubuntu version but that's not to say that your version needs to copy it :)
<davmor2> comp name autofill
<cjwatson> mark: you can put options/noatime{ } in a recipe; I think it only handles it only accepts options it explicitly knows about though, sorry
<mark> hmm, will look into that, thanks
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3347 ubiquity/debian/ (po real-po changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Rename debian/po to debian/real-po and put a symlink in place, so that
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Launchpad Translations will be able to import our translation files.
<cjwatson> (s/it only handles //, sorry - laggy here)
<superm1> cjwatson, from what it looked like, it wasn't crawling that far up the dependency chain, but I was having a difficult time determining for sure.  I tried adding it into the Depends for oem-config-gtk in /var/lib/apt/lists during the live session too, but that didn't appear to help either
<cjwatson> does the blacklisting code actually know whether oem-config-blah is meant to be installed?
<cjwatson> hmm, it ought to
<cjwatson> I guess it'll do for now, I would rather open a vein than beat on that code again TBPH
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r116 ubuntu/ (69 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-33> hw-detect: Default iSCSI configuration to true, and stop installing open-iscsi-udeb
<CIA-33> hw-detect: unconditionally here; partman-iscsi will take care of that. Instead,
<CIA-33> hw-detect: offer iSCSI targets as a choice if partman-iscsi is available and no
<CIA-33> hw-detect: disk devices are found, and implement compatibility with old-style
<CIA-33> hw-detect: open-iscsi/targets preseeding.
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r117 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-33> hw-detect: Stop installing acpi, acpid, and acpi-support-base if acpi is available.
<CIA-33> hw-detect: Most of these are going away and desktop facilities should take care of
<CIA-33> hw-detect: whatever's left.
<davmor2> shtylman: is the idea that kubuntu netbook will use the same installer?  if so it the window for input fixed other wise it would be tiny :)
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r118 ubuntu/disk-detect.sh: open-iscsi/targets might not exist
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r119 ubuntu/disk-detect.sh: move iscsi choice to the top
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r120 ubuntu/disk-detect.sh: more removal of old-style iscsi handling
<SD39> anyone know if it's possible to backup my wireless drivers from my broken install and move then to my reinstall? I can access the broken install still.
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r121 ubuntu/disk-detect.sh: don't restart iscsid if it's already running
<cjwatson> SD39: well, you could grab them from /lib/modules/ and maybe /lib/firmware/ too, but the kernel's module interface changes from time to time (actually quite frequently) and this tends to break such things. It might be easier to install the drivers from scratch
<cjwatson> oh, bah
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-07
<mlester> hello what's the param for safe graphics
<mlester> the installer is driving me crazy
<CIA-33> hw-detect: cjwatson * r122 ubuntu/disk-detect.sh: continue after iscsi_login, otherwise it always looks as if we failed
<shtylman> davmor2: the installer is fixed window and should work on small screens
<shtylman> if the screen is too small .. ie. < 750x550 then there might be issues
<davmor2> shtylman: no norm is 1024x600 or something similar
<shtylman> k, then it should be ok
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r132 usb-creator/ (3 files in 2 dirs): New KDE icon. Thanks Jonathan Riddell and Ken Wimer!
<superm1> evand, mind if i upload ubiquity?  i'd like to be able to do a test run out through with an oem install on sunday or monday's dailies to make sure can make it all the way through now
<evand> by all means :)
<superm1> okay cool, just didn't want to interrupt if you were ready to merge something else in
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3348 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base
<CIA-33> ubiquity: 133ubuntu1, partman-partitioning 69ubuntu1.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: superm1 * r3349 ubiquity/debian/changelog: release 1.99.4
<evand> nah, I've been focused on migration-assistant, the slideshow, and usb-creator this past week
<evand> unfortunately very little time for my main job at the moment
<evand> mterry might want to merge the plugin branch in soon.  I said I would review that this week, but we never sat down and did it.
<superm1> wow he's flying through that thing then huh?
<evand> well, I don't think he's converted everything to plugins just yet, but at least made the rest of ubiquity comfortable with supporting additional plugins
<evand> but yeah, he's moving quick :)
<StevenK> evand: So, it seems there's one piece missing for usb-creator.exe to be on the disks themselves.
<evand> oh?
<StevenK> evand: You fetch it into the live directory with download_live_filesystems, but tools/add_live_filesystems doesn't copy it from the live directory into the CD build directory.
<StevenK> evand: I've got a patch prepared to debian-cd for it.
<evand> oh wow, I completely forgot about the requisite debian-cd change.  Thanks for hunting that down.
<StevenK> evand: No problem, I meant to do it yesterday.
<StevenK> Damn, perhaps the change belongs in add_winfoss, rather than add_live_filesystems.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-08-08
<shtylman> what is this grub2 mbr virus nonsense?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-09
<mozmck> anyone here?
<debarshi> How do I set the description and long description of a debconf variable through the Python interface? I can see that metaget retrieves the description, but how to set it?
<dpm> cjwatson, could we get an export of ubiquity translations? Translators are keen on testing the installer translations and that would be very helpful. Thanks!
<debarshi> I am invoking dpkg through a shell script by returning a list from my InstallPlugin's prepare method.
<debarshi> However I find that the postinst scripts are stuck reading fd 0.
<debarshi> However the same script works when used from ubiquity/success_command.
<debarshi> What is happening?
<cjwatson> dpm: I'm on holiday
<dpm> cjwatson, oh, sorry, then enjoy your holidays and we'll talk when you're back!
<cjwatson> you could try ev, not sure whether he's away or not
<dpm> yeah, I pinged you because ev was not around :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-10
<mterry> Let's say I put a ureadahead pack file (/var/lib/ureadahead/pack) in the casper squashfs filesystem.   It doesn't seem to still be there after an install (I boot up into a live cd and check the target partition)
<mterry> What sort of stuff runs after unpacking the squashfs?
<superm1> are you sure the file didn't get included in the blacklist of stuff not to copy?  check the install log on the target partition
<mozmck> I'm building a custom Ubuntu Lucid based live CD with a custom kernel with RTAI realtime extensions.  How can I prevent the installer from downloading and installing the generic-pae kernel on systems with more than 3 gig of memory?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-11
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4184 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Drop the (now) unused install_window and references to it.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4185 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't start the ubiquity panel on xfwm4. It doesn't appear to work properly
<CIA-7> ubiquity: for now even with the proper indicators installed.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4186 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Set the priority the prepare page higher to prevent timezone from being
<CIA-7> ubiquity: shown instead.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4187 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Fix misc.get_release to return the proper data for non-ubuntu disks.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4188 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepLanguage.ui):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Correct the text in the stepLanguage widgets to reflect ${RELEASE}
<CIA-7> ubiquity: rather than hardcoding to Ubuntu.
<dpm> hi ev, could we get an export of ubiquity translations? Translators are keen on testing the installer translations for maverick and that would be very helpful. Thanks!
<Riddell> evan not about today I take it?
<Riddell> meh, evan merged a major change in ubiquity breaking the kde side horribly then went away on holiday for two weeks
<Riddell> humph
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4189 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): depends on python-vte for GTK frontend (LP: #616272)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4190 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): depends on python-webkit for GTK frontend (LP: #616275)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * rmario_limonciello@dell.com-20100811141108-37753grahnpic54g ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): depends on python-webkit for GTK frontend (LP: #616275)
<Riddell> superm1: bug 616364 while you're at it :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 616364 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "GError: Icon 'emblem-system' not present in theme (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/616364
<superm1> Riddell, that one is actually causing problems on the CDs with GTK frontend too
<superm1> just manifesting a little differently
<Riddell> ah
<Riddell> superm1: do you know how I can test the wireless page (in gtk frontend)?  virtualbox sets up a nice wired network but not wireless
<superm1> Riddell, you won't be able to on a VM
<Riddell> so I need to get a computer I don't care about randomly formatting and use that?
<superm1> to test wireless page, yeah
<superm1> i think the intent is that page shouldn't show though if you don't have wireless hardware
<Riddell> I guess as much, although maybe there's a way to force it
<Riddell> although the run() method is empty so maybe it doesn't do anything yet
<Riddell> roar, usb-creator isn't working
<Riddell> well there goes that idea
<Riddell> superm1: are you in a position to test a change to the wireless page?
<superm1> Riddell, not really atm
<Riddell> rgreening: is usb-creator working for you?  it says my disk is too small when it's 2GB (both frontends)
<rgreening> Riddell: under lucid or maverick
<Riddell> rgreening: maverick
<Riddell> superm1: ok if I do an upload now?
<Riddell> KDE frontend is mostly working with a fairly simplefix and it's nice to have a working version in the archive
<Riddell> fooey, forgot to install cia-clients, will have to do it myself
<Riddell> bzr commit -m 'In ubi-wireless.py and ubi-prepare.py only load gtkwidgets.py when
<Riddell> creating the GTKPage, else KDE frontend breaks'
<CIA-7> ubiquity: jriddell * r4192 trunk/ (po/Makefile.in debian/changelog): release
<rgreening> Riddell: there is a bug open about maverick issues with creating bootable media. don't remember off hand the number. its not a usb-creator issue (iirc)
<superm1> Riddell, actually there might be a partitioner bug still going on
<superm1> did you do a full test install?
<superm1> i was seeing all sorts of crashes after the prepare page frequenty
<superm1> frequently
<superm1> related to resize missing or so
<superm1> Riddell, it looks like you nuked po/Makefile.in and forgot to tag the release too
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-12
<Riddell> superm1: how do I tag?
<Riddell> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Installer/Development/Release doesn't say and debcommit -r -R doesn't want to do it
<superm1> Riddell, bzr tag
<superm1> normally debcommit -r would, but you already did the release with it
<Riddell> "Failed to load stepPrepare.ui.
<Riddell> The following required catalogs are unavailable: gtkwidgets"
<Riddell> how can I load that?
 * Riddell eyes up ev 
 * highvoltage needs to work with ubiquity plugins too over the next few days and is scared already!
<cruejones> Hi, think I might have found a preseed bug on ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<cruejones> does not seem to respect "d-i pkgsel/update-policy select none"
<cruejones> using the same preseed file on the server iso works as expected ( ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso )
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-13
<ProfessorDucky> I have a question about editing the ubuntu live cd and the installer, is this the place for it?
<jetole> Hey guys. I am using preseeding and am being prompted: "Before the Logical Volume Manager can be configured, the current partitioning scheme has to be written to disk." and some more info before it asks me yes/no, Write the changes to disks and configure LVM. I don't know what I am missing but here is my preseed file if anyone could help me out I would really appreciate it. http://pastebin.org/479094
<jetole> Also, here is a screen shot: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/9619AZONnimO1hyMSLdA-g?feat=directlink
<jetole> Thanks in advance for any help.
<Quiet_guy> Hi, I'm having a problem getting a USB headset to work with Ubuntu 10.04.  Any help or direction to head.  Thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-14
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4193 ubiquity/po/Makefile.in: revert accidentally removed po/Makefile.in during last release
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4194 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Redirect console blanking setterm command to /dev/console so it is effective
<CIA-7> ubiquity: with upstart.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4195 ubiquity/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Show the proper derivative name for prepare_foss_disclaimer on stepPrepare.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4196 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/gtkwidgets.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fallback to NM icons if the wifi icons don't load (such as humanity missing).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: If still fail, don't crash, just don't show icons. (LP: #617696)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4197 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Pass the output of wget calls into /dev/null to prevent files popping up in ~.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4198 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): If available, run xfsettingsd in ubiquity only mode.
<mozmck> I'm building a custom Ubuntu Lucid based live CD with a custom kernel with RTAI realtime extensions.  How can I prevent the installer from downloading and installing the generic-pae kernel on systems with more than 3 gig of memory - or any other kernel for that matter?
<mozmck> In /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py, if I comment out the call to remove_unusable_kernels() will the kernel on the livecd still be installed properly?
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4199 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: ubiquity-dm: wait for gsd to fork to prevent a race condition in setting
<CIA-7> ubiquity: ubiquity styles.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4200 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Add missing imports for LabelledEntry, causing timezone and console_setup to
<CIA-7> ubiquity: not function in oem-config mode.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-15
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4201 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix the partitioner trying to offer resize options in the GUI when it shouldn't.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: (LP: #617729)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4202 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Revert additional changes to gtk_ui from r4183 that were causing the window to
<CIA-7> ubiquity: constantly resize and the auto partitioner to break.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4203 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu5.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4204 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.6
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4205 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-warning.py): Don't show the warning text in ubi-warning until after it's translated.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4206 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Hide the language plugin page if in greeter mode and advancing to keep the
<CIA-7> ubiquity: other pages from growing. (which seems what Evan was trying to do in r4183)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4207 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/gtk/stepWarning.ui): Fix the cut off text on the warning page. (LP: #615034)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4208 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): For plugininstall, use the actual debconf database, not the parallel database.
<superm1> I *think* that's correct (r4208).
<superm1> at least i'm able to finally get a full install without preseeding out of if with that
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4209 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: make sure to still show progress section for oem_config's plugininstall phase
<superm1> okay well i'll do another release with it so people can at least be able to do full installs
<CIA-7> ubiquity: superm1 * r4210 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.3.7
<mtc> on usb installs, using ubiquity, the partitioner fails with default options, with an error that the /cdrom could not be unmounted (there is none).  Is there a fix for this?  alsoo, the manual partition option works without issue
<mtc> to clarify, I mean installs while running ubuntu 10.04 from a usb drive
<mtc> will run with --debug and look for more information or area to disable in the script
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-08
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1503 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-8 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1504 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu51
<cjwatson> ooh, WPA support in netcfg upstream
 * cjwatson may have to merge that one
<berdario> hello
<berdario> I'm here for this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/774089?comments=all
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 774089 in grub2 "Booting fails 3 times, works every fourth time after new install of Natty Narwhal amd64 on Macbook Pro" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<berdario> I already wrote quite a bit to explain the situation in #ubuntu-devel
<berdario> for those who aren't there, and to avoid wasting time to write the same thing, I pasted here the content: http://pastebin.com/vcb626Yd
<cjwatson> the problem is that libdebian-installer is detecting EFI systems wrongly; it shouldn't be used on Macbooks
<cjwatson> I understand the problem but have not yet had time to fix it
<cjwatson> in your pastebin you're ascribing a little bit too much intent to something that's actually emerging from a bug
<bdmurray> Is the right place to make changes to ubiquity text in debian/ubiquity.templates?
<cjwatson> normally yes.  it's good to keep the glade etc. files in sync if possible too.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: got it thanks
<berdario> cjwatson: ok, thanks :) I was thinking that maybe it was some configuration problem for efibootmgr... elilo is the default option, but it could be used with grub-efi, and then it may be able to work with that (maybe... I'd have to test)
<cjwatson> berdario: ah, no, none of efibootmgr, elilo, nor grub-efi should be used in the default configuration with Intel Macs at the moment; the intent is to install grub-pc and operate in legacy BIOS mode, it's just not working out that way right now
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1259 ubuntu/ (92 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 1.67
<bdmurray> https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubiquity/bug-reporting-method/+merge/70793
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-09
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4795 pygi/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Fix recursively quitting the main loop.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4796 pygi/ (158 files in 12 dirs): Merge with trunk.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4797 pygi/ (d-i/update-control debian/control): Tidy up build-deps.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4798 pygi/ (17 files in 9 dirs): Merge with webcam branch.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4790 trunk/ (66 files in 18 dirs): Merge PyGI branch. Ubiquity now uses PyGI and GTK+3.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4791 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/control): Fix gtk-dev typo.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4792 trunk/tests/test_gtkwidgets.py: Use PyGI TimezoneMap in tests.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4793 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Fixes from pyflakes.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4794 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py: One more from pyflakes.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4795 trunk/ubiquity/im_switch.py: Move im_switch to PyGI.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4796 trunk/bin/ubiquity-dm: Port ubiquity-dm to PyGI.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4797 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Don't use the pygtk glib module.
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1260 ubuntu/debian/ (71 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.68
<ev> cjwatson: regarding the work item to filter out passwords in debconf, does this mean you're happy for us to carry the delta in debian bug 357118?
<ubot2> Debian bug 357118 in debconf "debconf: exposes passwords in debug messages" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/357118
<ev> I can't recall the exact conversation at UDS, but I seem to recall the suggestion being to do this in ubiquity itself, which strikes me as far more error-prone
<cjwatson> "happy" is too strong
<ev> :)
<cjwatson> "reluctantly conceding"
<ev> lol
<ev> okay
<cjwatson> I'm actually in complete agreement with joeyh
<ev> I don't agree with his solution. Our users and strace users are not in the same pool.
<cjwatson> he's the debconf maintainer, not the ubiquity maintainer
<ev> absolutely
<cjwatson> if ubiquity were using strace in debug mode, I would expect the strace maintainer to say the same thing
<ev> fair enough
<cjwatson> there is a slight difference I suppose, because debconf has information about the data type
<cjwatson> anyway, I don't really want to repeat the argument :-)  if you feel it's necessary, go ahead and upload it
<cjwatson> you get to field complaints from joeyh about us carrying a patch that he's explicitly nacked, though
<cjwatson> disagreement ought to be expressed by actual conversation on the Debian bug rather than just by uploading the patch, IMO
<cjwatson> maybe a conversation will reveal some middle ground?
<cjwatson> (so actually, I think it would be better for you to follow up to the Debian bug first, and see what comes of that)
<ev> okay
<ev> wi
<ev> will do
<bdmurray> ev: https://code.launchpad.net/~brian-murray/ubiquity/bug-reporting-method/+merge/70793
<ev> bdmurray: I agree with Mario's comment.  Could you add a "do it for me" button?
<ev> bdmurray: we should chat with mpt to discuss the right UI for this
<bdmurray> ev: I agree with his comment too but I've no idea how to do it and would rather we take this incremental step now.
<ev> fair enough
<ev> merging
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4798 trunk/d-i/update-control: Add dependency for building the keyboard names.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4799 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Instead of sending people to +filebug recommend using apport
<ev> ugh, I am having no luck at all with a i386 pbuilder
<cjwatson> is anyone here in a position to test d-i WPA support?
<cjwatson> (not quite yet but soon)
<ev> cjwatson: I've got a netbook to hand
<ev> I'll be heading home around 6pm though, to avoid confrontation with thuglets.
<cjwatson> oh, yeah, absolutely keep safe at the moment :-/
<cjwatson> won't be ready by 6pm anyway
<cjwatson> working through the tree of blockers
<ev> sure - let me know if you haven't found anyone by tomorrow morning and I'll give it a go
<cjwatson> I hate landing 6000-line (temporarily) Ubuntu-specific patches :-/
<ev> eep
<ev> ah, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=634107
<ubot2> Debian bug 634107 in mount "umount: tries to umount /proc when umounting "proc" without the /etc/mtab entry" [Serious,Open]
<cjwatson> oh, there was a patch in the sponsorship queue for that
<cjwatson> https://code.launchpad.net/~pr0gg3d/ubuntu/oneiric/util-linux/bug-805886/+merge/70680
<cjwatson> I think that's the same?
<ev> it is - looks okay, mind if I send that to the archive?
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> um, sure, I don't mind :-)
<cjwatson> English, it sucks
<ev> :)
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1261 ubuntu/ (41 files in 6 dirs):
<CIA-37> netcfg: Merge upstream IPv6 branch (not yet mergeable in Debian since it's
<CIA-37> netcfg: waiting for ifupdown 0.7). Thanks to Matt Palmer for the bulk of this
<CIA-37> netcfg: work.
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1262 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog dhcp.c netcfg-common.c):
<CIA-37> netcfg: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-37> netcfg:  - Explicitly ignore some errors to placate -Wunused-result.
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1263 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog dhcp.c): Adjust start_dhcp_client to placate -Wformat-security.
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1264 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog wpa.c): Handle failure to read a pid from the wpasupplicant pid file.
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1265 ubuntu/Makefile: revert temporary -Wno-error=* changes
<lool> is it a bug if debootstrap + apt-get install linux-image + grub-pc gives graphics corruption on boot (unusable console), or is it expected that either the installer or the sysadmin sets up the video mode with the output of vbeinfo?
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4800 ubiquity/d-i/update-control: Add timezonemap gir to build deps.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4801 ubiquity/src/webcam/webcam.c: Actually use a webcam. Move the test image stuff into an exported function.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4802 ubiquity/ (configure.ac d-i/update-control src/webcam/webcam.c): Add a method to test if a webcam is available using udev.
<cjwatson> lool: you should not have to set up the video mode by hand, no
<cjwatson> and the installer doesn't do it; GRUB is supposed to select a sensible mode at run-time
<cjwatson> lool: oneiric or older?
<cjwatson> lool: if pre-oneiric, I'll place a bet that you have a Thinkpad, and either look impressively telepathic or utterly wrong
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-10
<lool> cjwatson: natty deboostrap with oneiric kernels
<lool> cjwatson: indeed, I have a Thinkpad  :-)
<lool> it's even natty-release, and not even natty-updates -- I've setup an USB key with a stable userspace to bisect a kernel problem because I got tired of hitting random boot issues with my oneiric setup  :-/
<lool> cjwatson: Thanks a lot for clarifying, I shall have tried on oneiric to check this bug, but it wasn't the main track I was following
<TheMuso> ev: I know its probably a bit late, but I'd like you to look this merge proposal over please, for my a11y profile work. I'd thought you would have attended to it by now, given that its a merge proposal and I added you as a reviewer: If all ok, I'm happy to merge in the morning. Thanks. https://code.launchpad.net/~themuso/ubiquity/maybe-ubiquity-a11y-profiles/+merge/70516
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4803 trunk/configure.ac: Drop checking for pygtk defs
<ev> TheMuso: I've been holding off on merges until after I landed the PyGI branch, as it was fairly invasive.
<ev> will look at it momentarily
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4804 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/control): Explicitly depend on python-cairo for SegmentedBar since we no longer implicitly depend on it via python-gtk2
<cjwatson> lool: hm, actually that ought to have been fixed in natty, bug 701111
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 701111 in grub2 "corrupted and flashing grub screen on T400" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701111
<cjwatson> lool: if you can still reproduce it in oneiric, let me know, I'd like to debug it
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4805 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Drop old wireless manager bits.
<ogra_> cjwatson, so to get ac100 images (which means i need an initrd, tarball and vmlinuz as live-build output to post-process with debian-cd) i added the ac100 subarch to live-build/auto/config ... the kernel is in universe, can i just override COMPONENTS and IMAGEFORMAT in the armel+ac100 subarch case statement or would that break ?
<ogra_> seems infinity added IMAGEFORMAT=plain to get tarballs
<cjwatson> you should arrange to pass the correct IMAGEFORMAT in the first place.  As for COMPONENTS, I don't know, try it
<ogra_> well, i dont want to use a new flavour but would like to re-use -preinstalled
<ogra_> which defaults to IMAGEFORMAT=ext3 atm
<cjwatson> so make that be architecture-sensitive
<cjwatson> or rather subarch-sensitive
<cjwatson> in fact, it already is subarch-sensitive!
<cjwatson> it's not keyed off preinstalled at all
<ogra_> hmm, i fail to find it, is that debian-cd or cdimage ?
<cjwatson> cdimage/bin/buildlive
<ogra_> ah, k
 * ogra_ goes and looks 
<ogra_> geez, grepping for IMAGEFORMAT indeed couldnt help there :P
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4806 trunk/d-i/update-control: Add python-dbus to build-deps for testing the network-manager widget.
<ogra_> "--initramfs none" only means it will not modify but still produce an initrd file, right ?
<cjwatson> I honestly don't remember right now
<cjwatson> grep live-build code for LB_INITRAMFS to see what it does :)
 * ogra_ does so, thanks 
<ogra_> but with the bits i have now, i should be able to also do a testbuild and just see :)
<ogra_> just waiting for the latest upload to build
<cjwatson> ev: http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/ipv6-wpa-mini.iso
<cjwatson> testing of WPAness would be awesome
<ev> cjwatson: on it now
<ev> ah, so this isn't going to work for me
<ev> due to lack of broadcom support
<cjwatson> doh
<ev> apols
<cjwatson> oh well, thanks for trying
<ev> sure thing
<davmor2> cjwatson: Is it a live cd or alternate stylee?
<cjwatson> live
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> sorry, wrong context
<cjwatson> that's a d-i image
<cjwatson> netboot style
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4807 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-37> ubiquity: * Add support for launching high contrast, screen reader, keyboard modifiers,
<CIA-37> ubiquity:  and onscreen keyboard accessibility profiles in maybe-ubiquity mode, high
<CIA-37> ubiquity:  contrast and screen reader profiles being launcheable either from an
<CIA-37> ubiquity:  indicator, or via keyboard shortcut, the rest of the profiles available
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1266 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control): Use isc-dhcp-client-udeb on all architectures.
<davmor2> cjwatson: May I suggest having a word with stgraber when he arrives I believe he may be in a position to help on both parts, I can only help with ipv6 tunneling only ipv4 on home network and isp I'm afraid
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1474 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, adding ubuntu-usb and ubuntu-usb-live.
<cjwatson> davmor2: I'm actually only concerned about getting the WPA bits tested
<cjwatson> I tested the IPv6 changes a while back, although not directly in this build
<cjwatson> wow, this was good refactoring, apparently the addition of WPA and IPv6 support made netcfg's udebs *smaller*
<cjwatson> although admittedly brings in some honking new dependencies
<davmor2> cjwatson: in that case I maybe able to help you out after a short trip to drop the mrs off at the hospital for an appointment
<cjwatson> cool
<CIA-37> netcfg: cjwatson * r1267 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu1
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1475 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu8
<ev> cjwatson: network-manager-gnome-udeb ;) ?
<ev> I feel quite weird about adding an icon theme to the build deps of ubiqutiy
<cjwatson> not *quite* that honking
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4808 trunk/d-i/update-control: Add gnome-icon-theme to ubiquity's build-deps. It's needed for the network-manager widget tests.
<cjwatson> isc-dhcp-client is a lot fatter than busybox udhcpc though :-/
 * cjwatson goes to see if he can reduce the size of the oneiric lynch mob by updating ntfs-3g
<stgraber> davmor2: morning
<davmor2> stgraber: morning dude :)
<bdmurray> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/818059
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 818059 in ubiquity "installation from live usb system crashes while installing language packs" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<cjwatson> ev: ^- I think it might make sense to call apport_python_hook.apport_excepthook in cases where we've caught and logged an exception
<ev> cjwatson: okay
<cjwatson> I think
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm assuming this should be auto-detecting a wireless link correct or do I need to set it manually?
<cjwatson> I think it ought to but if it doesn't that may be unrelated
<davmor2> cjwatson: well that might be an issue then neither of my machines are setting up a network the cd is only looking at eth0 and no wireless is setup
<cjwatson> what chipset?
<davmor2> cjwatson: ralink 5390 and ath5k
<cjwatson> do you happen to know if it needs firmware?
<davmor2> cjwatson: no both work from alpha3 live cd
<davmor2> cjwatson: the 5390 is setup in the kernel as of 3.0.7
<cjwatson> live cd> not an answer :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: the 5390 is a kernel driver in the kernel,  as far as I'm aware the ath5k is the same but I'm not sure on that one
<davmor2> cjwatson: it is an experimental driver that got enabled in .7 kernel after I complain there was no support for it
<cjwatson> right, but it matters whether or not it needs firmware because the kernel would have to ship those files in an appropriate udeb
<cjwatson> never mind, I'll look myself
<cjwatson> it may not even ship the driver in a udeb yet, which would entirely explain the problem
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/815064 is the bug for the ralink 5390 I don't know if that would speed things up for you
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 815064 in linux "No driver for the Network controller: Ralink corp. Device 5390" [Medium,Fix released]
<cjwatson> the kernel doesn't ship either of those drivers in suitable udebs.  I'll send a patch to the kernel team to fix that.  thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: so in that case I can't help you :(  the only dongles I have are ath5k or broadcom :(
<cjwatson> well, shouldn't take too long to get it fixed
<davmor2> cjwatson: feel free to give me a ping I'll happily test on both laptops for you once you have it up and running :)
<cjwatson> col, ta
<cjwatson> er, cool
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4809 trunk/src/Makefile.am: Actually build in the webcam dir
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1322 lucid-proposed/ (9 files in 3 dirs): Move maverick-* images to 2.6.35-30 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1323 lucid-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu102.11
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4810 trunk/ (8 files in 7 dirs): Update Makefiles.
<jibel> cjwatson, I tried ipv6-wpa-mini.iso . No luck with a centrino wireless-N 1000, driver iwlagn is not on the image.
<cjwatson> jibel: I'll add that to the list for my kernel patch then :-/
<RoAkSoAx> cjwatson: howdy!! I'm hitting this "The bzcat command is not available on the system" when installing oneiric from the mini iso, any ideas?
<cjwatson> grr, not this again, I got that fixed in Debian ...
 * cjwatson goes grepping to see which package has screwed up
<cjwatson> less and libpng, apparently
<cjwatson> what a surprise, Anibal maintains both
<cjwatson> RoAkSoAx: thanks for the heads-up.  fixes uploaded
<jibel> cjwatson, I copied the driver and firmware from another system, loaded it and re-ran the network configuration step
<jibel> It tries to configure eth0, fails (unplugged) then tries wlan0
<jibel> After filing wireless and proxy settings, the connection is established successfully and the system starts downloading packages.
<jibel> cjwatson, looks good, thanks for this feature!
<jibel> with WPA of course.
<RoAkSoAx> cjwatson: cool thanks!!
<TheMuso> ev: Many thanks, and understandable.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-11
<CIA-37> ubiquity: themuso * r4811 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Play the system-ready sound once accessibility profile support code has
<CIA-37> ubiquity: been run to signal the user that a profile shortcut key can be pressed
<CIA-37> ubiquity: themuso * r4812 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: Check that canberra-gtk-play exists
<CIA-37> ubiquity: themuso * r4813 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-37> ubiquity: Enable caret browsing/text cursor movement in the slideshow if the screen
<CIA-37> ubiquity: reader accessibility profile is enabled
<ev> TheMuso: thanks for sorting that!
<jibel> cjwatson, bug 820460, a3 has been released with that bug apparently :/
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820460 in debian-installer "User not created with encrypted home partition: user-setup exit code 32" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820460
<jibel> it is in the release notes for xubuntu but with an erroneous description.
<ev> test failures only on the buildd: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/77010180/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-i386.ubiquity_2.7.16~ev11_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<ev> eep
<ev> ah, I have the sneaking suspicion that pygi/non-pygi interaction is to blame here
<superm1> ev, same failures happen in a local sbuild too
<superm1> there's some stuff in ubiquity-dm still broke too
<ev> superm1: good to know - I'm trying to get a chroot up and running
<ev> been having difficulties with that as of late
<superm1> i've got one fix for the ubiquity-dm breakage, but there is still one more
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4814 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Fix calls to get_size() in ubiquity-dm from pygi transition.
<ev> ugh, 27K line patch on either side to move camerabin into gst-plugins-good
<superm1> the other one is something like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/663427/
<superm1> that function was a convenience function only provided by pygtk though, so i'm not sure the best way to do it with pygi at this point
<ev> mm fun
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've assigned bug 820460 to you
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820460 in debian-installer "User not created with encrypted home partition: user-setup exit code 32" [Critical,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820460
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> need to finish FF stuff first though
<ev> weird, building ubiquity in a chroot doesn't reproduce the cairo error
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-12
<cjwatson> ev: are you planning to upload ubiquity today?  technically features are meant to land in the *archive* by feature freeze :)
<ev> indeed, trying to
<ev> I've got this move of camerabin from gst-plugins-bad to -good to finish
<ev> and the test failures to figure out
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1505 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1506 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu52
<CIA-37> user-setup: cjwatson * r242 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog user-setup-apply): Make sure /dev/shm exists before mounting it for ecryptfs (LP: #820460).
<CIA-37> user-setup: cjwatson * r243 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.28ubuntu18
<cjwatson> ev: I think ubiquity is going to need an FFe - can you write something up?  (hoping you have some dead time while running tests ...)
<ev> cjwatson: sure
<cjwatson> thanks
<ev> still have no idea what's causing this, and really annoyingly I cannot produce it locally, so debugging is quite slow
<ev> but I'm slowly hacking away at it :)
 * cjwatson nods
<cjwatson> I'm looking at bug 820554
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 820554 in console-setup "wrong keyboard layout when installing kubuntu 11.10 i386" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/820554
<CIA-37> console-setup: cjwatson * r412 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog keyboard-configuration.config): Fix keyboard layout detection to set the layout properly (LP: #820554).
<CIA-37> console-setup: cjwatson * r413 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu22
<CIA-37> console-setup: cjwatson * r414 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-37> console-setup: Explicitly build-depend on liblocale-gettext-perl for kbdnames-maker,
<CIA-37> console-setup: and likewise have keyboard-configuration depend on
<CIA-37> console-setup: liblocale-gettext-perl.
<CIA-37> console-setup: cjwatson * r415 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.57ubuntu23
<ev> pbuilder hates me. Fact.
<ev> I can't get it to install the build-deps for ubiquity, and I can't seem to find the right way to shove pkgProblemResolver in there
<ev> grr
<ev> wow.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4815 trunk/d-i/update-control: Add dependency on gobject-introspection for building typelibs
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4816 trunk/ (gui/gtk/stepWebcam.ui ubiquity/plugins/ubi-webcam.py): Webcam page
<lool> cjwatson: I did a plain oneiric debootstrap + apt-get install linux-image-generic grub-pc, and indeed the graphics corruption issue is gone, woot \o/  I wonder whether it's normal that I end up on an empty tty at the end of the boot; if I switch to tty1, I see getty, and tty7 shows a message that fsck ran, but I can't reach the empty tty anymore once I swithed away
<cjwatson> sounds like a bug
<cjwatson> see ubuntu_vt_handoff.patch
<cjwatson> if you have splash turned on then something ought to be arranging to switch back to tty1 at the end of the boot
<lool> cjwatson: yup, makes sense
<lool> so here the issue is that I don't have a splash switching back
<lool> maybe "splash" shouldn't be part of cmdline args unless I have a splasher to do the magic
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4817 ubiquity/d-i/update-control: One more for building GI bits
<cjwatson> lool: how've you managed to not have plymouth running at all?
<cjwatson> lool: trying to automatically remove splash from the kernel arguments entirely would be problematic, anyway - better to be dynamic about how it's handled
<lool> cjwatson: I just debootstraped
<lool> cjwatson: probably plymouth was running, but without any actual splash?
<lool> plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text is just priority standard
<cjwatson> sure, I'm surprised it didn't at least chvt back though
<cjwatson> that's the thing to debug
<cjwatson> (I can't help now though, Friday evening ...)
<lool> cjwatson: sure, enjoy your WE!
<lool> nothing urgent anyway
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4818 ubiquity/d-i/update-control: Add python-gobject-cario to build deps. Fixes the segmented_bar test.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4819 ubiquity/tests/test_misc.py: Fix indicator keymaps test
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1507 ubuntu/ (build/config/amd64/netboot.cfg debian/changelog):
<CIA-37> debian-installer: Bump amd64 netboot image size by a megabyte or so; the addition of WPA
<CIA-37> debian-installer: support makes this a bit bigger.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-08-13
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1508 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1201 kernels.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1509 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu53
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-06
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1731 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-8.
<njin> amd64 server 20120806 uninstallable cause 'No kernel modules were found'
<infinity> njin: Next daily will be fine.
<njin> infinity, thanks
<CIA-7> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1732 ubuntu/ (build/util/efi-image debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> debian-installer: build/util/efi-image: Add an explicit copyright/licence notice,
<CIA-7> debian-installer: requested by Steve McIntyre.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-07
<ev> mpt: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/screenshots/ubiquity/12.04/
<mpt> woohoo
<ogra_> cjwatson, so we still havent properly solved the flash-kernel issue with live-installer (running update-initramfs from console-setup) ... i initially did the diversion from the flash-kernel-installer udeb but that didnt end up in the live-installer.d hooks properly ... on a second look infinity found that setup_dev is actually commented in the code of live-installer (no /dev/mmcblk0 is what makes f-k fail actually) ...
<ogra_> cjwatson, do you see a reason to not enable setup_dev (which would also make the extra bindmounting of /dev for grub unneeded)
 * ogra_ cant really find a reason in the changelog why it was disabled in the first place
<cjwatson> Did you do exactly what I said to do in the last conversation we had, or something slightly different?
<cjwatson> (Do you have a date?  I need to refer to it, but don't have convenient IRC logs at the moment.)
<cjwatson> I'm not keen on messing about with bind-mount handling without great care and unless there's no alternative.  That kind of thing is always problematic.
<ogra_> seemingly something slightly different, you suggested a diversion of update-initramfs ... which i did from flash-kernel-installer (which didnt work since the udeb is only installed later) it would have to go into live installer
<cjwatson> That doesn't make sense.
<infinity> Sure it does.
<cjwatson> udebs are nearly all installed well before base system installation, and I'm not aware of any special arrangements to anna-install f-k-i later.
<infinity> flash-kernel is in the squashfs, it has a hook in update-initramfs.d, so anything that triggers update-initramfs breaks.
<cjwatson> I understand that, but that's not what I'm disagreeing with.
<infinity> Bootloader-installer packages are on-demand, no?
<cjwatson> The postinst is run on demand, and apt-installs the deb (not the udeb).
<ogra_> i created post-base-installer.d/10flash-kernel-installer in the f-k-i udeb
<ogra_> but that didnt end up in the filesystem at live-installer runtime
<cjwatson> Can I see the diff for this?
<cjwatson> It doesn't seem to be in the archive.
<cjwatson> Ah, here we go.
<ogra_> flash-kernel-3.0~rc.4ubuntu8
<cjwatson> As I thought.  You installed the p-b-i script to the wrong path.
<cjwatson> Download https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flash-kernel/3.0~rc.4ubuntu11/+build/3678592/+files/flash-kernel-installer_3.0%7Erc.4ubuntu11_armhf.udeb and run 'dpkg -c'
<cjwatson> -rwxr-xr-x root/root       205 2012-07-24 14:27 ./usr/lib/post-base-installer.d/post-base-installer.d/01flash-kernel-diversion
<ogra_> eek
<ogra_> oh my, silly me
<cjwatson> The .install file should've been "post-base-installer.d    usr/lib", not "post-base-installer.d    usr/lib/post-base-installer.d"
<ogra_> but i'm 100% sure there was nothing else than 25live-installer-console-setup in my filesystem
<ogra_> i should have seen that subdir in this case
<cjwatson> Can I see a log of a current installation?
 * ogra_ hasnt done one in a week, and we work around the issue with a hack that makes f-k exit 0 
<cjwatson> It doesn't matter whether it's been worked around.
<cjwatson> I'm looking for something else.  Actually any d-i syslog from the last few months would be fine for what I'm looking for.
<cjwatson> Well, on the right arch/subarch obviously.
 * ogra_ can surely find an unrelated bug with a syslog, one sec
<ogra_> hmpf, i only have ubiquity syslogs in the bugs i find
<ogra_> gimme 30min and i'll produce a fresh one
<ogra_> hmm, or not ... seems i cant proceed beyond locale selection ... serial console stays quiet
<ogra_> (weird since our test installs worked in bostaon last week)
<ogra_> ah, crap seems i did hit bug 1028905 once again
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028905 in cdrom-detect "cdrom-detect in quantal omap4 hangs trying to look for install media on an extended partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028905
<ogra_> moving on now with a freshly wiped disk
<ogra_> cjwatson, phew, took a bit longer ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1134597/
<cjwatson> OK, that shows what I thought.  flash-kernel-installer is retrieved and unpacked at the 'load-cdrom' stage, well before live-installer runs.  You can see that by searching for flash-kernel-installer - it's the first hit.
<cjwatson> So I think you should just try restoring your previous code but fixing the hook location.
<cjwatson> And if that doesn't work we should debug from there.
<ogra_> ok
<infinity> ogra_: And back out the other hack while you're in there, then.
<ogra_> +++
<ogra_> and +
 * infinity really runs off now.
<xnox> cjwatson: am I ok to merge and commit these two branches:
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/crypto-done/+merge/117664
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/partman-crypto/finish.d/+merge/117657
<xnox> cause now lvm bugs are filed, but there are bugfixes in the crypto-done branch....
<xnox> e.g. bug 1033985
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1033985 in ubiquity "unable to install quantal on system running precise with LVMs" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1033985
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-08
<cjwatson> xnox: ubiquity/crypto-done - doit.  partman-crypto/finish.d - could I have a version of that MP against lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-crypto/ubuntu, rather than confusingly against upstream?
<xnox> cjwatson: ok. yes, will do.
<xnox> sorry about confusing MP
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5581 trunk/ (12 files in 8 dirs): (log message trimmed)
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Merge lp:~dmitrij.ledkov/ubiquity/crypto-done:
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * Make the UI layout test print the failed page/step name.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * Add crypt security key setup page and move crypt/lvm checkboxes to the
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  ask page.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: * Refactor password validation from ubi-usersetup into a reusable
<CIA-7> ubiquity:  component (for ubi-partman).
<xnox> cjwatson: updated MP for partman-crypto https://code.launchpad.net/~dmitrij.ledkov/partman-crypto/finish.d/+merge/118699
<cjwatson> LGTM
<xnox> cool, thanks.
<xnox> cjwatson: partman-crypto uploaded.
<xnox> cjwatson: ubiquity release?
<cjwatson> can you or do you need me to?
<xnox> cjwatson: yeah, I can do it. Just asking if it's ok.
<cjwatson> Yes, please do
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5582 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 3.0~rc.4ubuntu17, yaboot-installer 1.1.21ubuntu1.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5583 trunk/debian/ (77 files in 2 dirs): Update translations.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5584 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.19
 * ogra_ curses ... 
<ogra_> seems my flash-kernel hook lands in the right place now (if i only wouldnt always forget to make it executable !!)
<ogra_> xnox, potential testers for you ... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2012-August/262852.html
<xnox> ogra_: nah =) won't have raid in it yet
<ogra_> ah
<xnox> ogra_: plus the build is currently failing on a unit test =(
<ogra_> hmpf
<xnox> so not uploading just yet, although i already tagged it =(
 * ogra_ durses about bug 1028905
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1028905 in cdrom-detect "cdrom-detect in quantal omap4 hangs trying to look for install media on an extended partition" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1028905
<ogra_> *curses too
<ogra_> Aug  8 13:22:49 main-menu[302]: INFO: Menu item 'pkgsel' selected
<ogra_> Aug  8 13:22:52 pkgsel: dpkg-divert: error: `diversion of /usr/sbin/update-initramfs to /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.distrib by pkgsel' clashes with `local diversion of /usr/sbin/update-initramfs to /usr/sbin/update-initramfs.flash-kernel-diverted'
<ogra_> Aug  8 13:22:52 main-menu[302]: WARNING **: Configuring 'pkgsel' failed with error code 2
<ogra_> *sniff*
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^^
<cjwatson> ahaha.  um.
<ogra_> i could probably remove the diversion in a 99-flash-kernel script or so ... but ...
<ogra_> ... it really feels like we should have that diversion logic in live-installer itself somehow
<cjwatson> That wouldn't help this!
<cjwatson> It's probably simplest to make pkgsel check whether the diversion's already there.
<cjwatson> Ugly, but fairly unavoidable I think
<ogra_> i guess it would make sense to name it the same then in f-k
<cjwatson> Doesn't make a difference
<cjwatson> Trying to avoid the clash by naming everything the same would be dangerous, because - even in the best likely case - pkgsel would then remove the diversion before it's time
<ogra_> well, i just meant from a practical POV you already have a name in pkgsel you can check for
<cjwatson> pkgsel doesn't need to check for a particular name
<cjwatson> All it needs to do is check whether *any* diversion is already there
<ogra_> ok
<cjwatson> This is basically because diversions aren't stackable
<cjwatson> Do you need me to do the pkgsel fix, or can you take care of it?
<ogra_>  if $(dpkg-divert --list|grep update-initramfs);then foo;fi
<ogra_> does that look ok ?
<ogra_> (for the check
<ogra_> )
<cjwatson> You don't need $()
<cjwatson> if dpkg-divert --list | grep -q update-initramfs; then ...
<ogra_> ah, i thought because of the pipe ...
<ogra_> yep
<cjwatson> However
<cjwatson> Doesn't --listpackage work
 * ogra_ will take care ... just wanted to make sure i look for the right bit
<ogra_> does that work for local diversions ?
<ogra_> else i need to change the way f-k does the diversion ... currently trhats local
<cjwatson> if chroot /target dpkg-divert --listpackage /usr/sbin/update-initramfs | grep -q .; then ...
<ogra_> without package name
<cjwatson> slightly more precise I think
<ogra_> k
<cjwatson> the man page documents it to work for local diversions
<cjwatson> unfortunately dpkg-divert --listpackage exits zero even if there's no diversion, otherwise we could lose the grep
<CIA-7> ubiquity: dmitrij.ledkov * r5585 trunk/ (debian/changelog tests/test_gtkui.py): Mark test_pages_fit_on_a_netbook as expected failure. See comment.
<soren> Is there a simple way to build an install CD based on Ubuntu release, -updates + an extra repo (like a PPA or whatnot)?
<soren> I guess if I can figure out myself how to stitch together the dists/ and pool/, the rest is a matter of copying the stuff from an existing ISO..
<soren> and what else?
<soren> An extra keyring.
<stgraber> soren: live or alternate image?
<soren> alternate.
<soren> Well, server really, but ykwim.
<infinity> People still install servers from CDs?
<stgraber> ok, so you might be able to find some things in the debian-cd and cdimage branch of ~ubuntu-cdimage, though quite a few of the distro scripts are private
<soren> infinity: The first one, yes.
<stgraber> but you're at least looking at a d-i rebuild for the new keyring
<soren> Apparently.
<infinity> soren: Unless this is a product you're pressing (for customers, trade shows?), it's probably way less hassle to just install with a 12.04.1 CD, and then add the PPA after the fact.
<infinity> (Or, if you were pre-seeding, do it in late-commands)
<soren> infinity: I'm having to deal with an environment with no Internet connection at all.
<soren> At. all.
<soren> Apparently, they still exist.
<infinity> Ah.
<infinity> Banks, for one.
<soren> Yeah?
<infinity> Though, I'm pretty sure my bank is all OS/{360,390,400} in the non-connected back rooms.
<soren> Sounds like they know how to party.
<infinity> And how.
<soren> stgraber: Ah, the key is embedded in d-i? Yeah, I guess that makes sense.
<infinity> So, yeah.  As stgraber says, there's a bit of rebuilding and jiggery-poking, if you actually want your PPA bits to supersede the original CD in the initial install.
<infinity> But there's the second option of just having a second package pool that has your junk in it.
<soren> I was just about to suggest that.
<infinity> And then just installing from that, post-install.
<soren> Yeah.
<stgraber> second pool + preseed early/late command using apt-key might be much easier indeed
<stgraber> just ship the key + second pool the media, load the key, add the entry, update, install your stuff, success
<soren> Hm...
<stgraber> without actually touching anything from the original media except for the preseed files
<soren> I guess I could provide two CD's.
<soren> Not even the server CD has space left these days.
<infinity> Oh, true, it needs remastering regardless, if you need to add to it.
<infinity> Of course, "CD" doesn't have to be a CD.  Just because they have no internets doesn't mean they can't boot from USB. :P
<soren> Yeah.
<soren> I think the requirement was "an ISO". If they're shoving it onto a USB stick anyway (which I hope to $DEITY they are), it can be as big as I want it to. Almost.
<soren> Yeah, that totally works.
<soren> Fiddling a bit with the install options to ninja my archive key in should even be rather simple.
<soren> stgraber, infinity: Thanks guys.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-09
<ogra_> cjwatson, seems i found a better way than mangling diversions for flash-kernel ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137623/
<ogra_> (just struck me that we re-introduced this in ubuntu for live-build)
<cjwatson> I'm afraid that won't help, because it only affects direct children of live-installer.postinst
<cjwatson> We need to suppress any update-initramfs calls until flash-kernel-installer.postinst gets round to running
<cjwatson> If you do it that way, and pkgsel ends up installing anything that updates the initramfs, then it will fail
<ogra_> hmm, where can i set it globally ?
<ogra_> flash-kernel-installer can forcefully unset it then
<xnox> ogra_: divert update-initramfs to /bin/true in preinst and finally remove that diversion in the flash-kernel-installer.postinst and run it again.... ugly but....
<ogra_> and i dont mind update-initramfs calls ... i only mind the kernel and initramfs hooks (which that var specifically supresses)
<xnox> oh. ok.
<cjwatson> I did think about this.  I believe the diversion is the best answer.
<ogra_> but then the diversion should also happen globally instead of having it done by single udebs imho
<cjwatson> No, because the reason for it is specific to the needs of flash-kernel.
<cjwatson> It's entirely reasonable for that to be done in flash-kernel-installer.
<cjwatson> In fact, it is best for it to be entirely contained within flash-kernel-installer.
<cjwatson> (Modulo the pkgsel tweak, which is really - IMO - a fix for something pkgsel was doing slightly wrong.)
<ogra_> that still means i need to hack up pkgsel to mangle DIVERTS= if the f-k diversion exists
<cjwatson> You said you were going to do that.  Are you having problems?
<cjwatson> It should take about five minutes.
<cjwatson> I am happy to help if you want.
<ogra_> no, but its a lot more code overall than the one export line :)
<cjwatson> But the one export line is wrong.
<ogra_> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137676/
<cjwatson> I'd suggest doing the check up top when setting DIVERTS instead.  It should be easier and cleaner.
<ogra_> well, lazyness, there was a loop already ;)
 * ogra_ puts it at the top
<cjwatson> i.e. DIVERTS=; for divert in /usr/bin/fc-cache /usr/sbin/update-initramfs; do if chroot /target blah; then DIVERTS="$DIVERTS $divert"; fi; done
<cjwatson> only with spacing and such
<ogra_> ah, saves the sed calls, ok
<cjwatson> Anything where I have to count sed backslashes probably means there's a better way to write it :)
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> k, so it boils down to http://paste.ubuntu.com/1137684/
<ogra_> cjwatson, ^^ if you dont shout, i'll upload now :)
<cjwatson> looks fine
<ogra_> uploaded :)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-10
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1733 ubuntu/ (7 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> debian-installer: * Move master kernels to 3.5.0-9.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: * Move armadaxp kernels to 3.2.0-1606.
<CIA-7> lowmem: cjwatson * r93 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control lowmem.postinst): merge from Debian 1.35
<CIA-7> lowmem: cjwatson * r94 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.35ubuntu1
<CIA-7> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r922 ubuntu/debian/ (14 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 87
<CIA-7> partman-partitioning: cjwatson * r923 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 87ubuntu1
<CIA-7> installation-report: cjwatson * r627 ubuntu/ (12 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.47
<CIA-7> installation-report: cjwatson * r628 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.47ubuntu1
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r916 ubuntu/debian/ (10 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.41
<CIA-7> cdrom-detect: cjwatson * r917 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.41ubuntu1
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r949 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control po/es.po): merge from Debian 1.54
<CIA-7> preseed: cjwatson * r950 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.54ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-11
<vitalylook> hi all
<vitalylook> Does anyone know how 12.04 LiveCD boots on Apple Macbooks? I noticed that same ISO dd-ed to the USB stick can boot both on PC and Mac. How is that possible? I haven't seen that in previous versions of LiveCD. Any ideas?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-08-12
<cjwatson> vitalylook: multi-catalog CD with both BIOS and UEFI boot blocks.  but it only works on some models of Mac.  Hopefully for 12.10 we'll have something a bit broader.
<jamin> I'm hoping that someone here can enlighten me to what I'm doing wrong with the following lvm crypto recipe for use on a Mac: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143737/.  As I understand it, EFI booting requires a /boot to be FAT, but the referenced recipe results in this partitioning layout: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1143739/.  The SanDisk is the installation media.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-05
<brendand> does anyone know if /var/log/installer/debug should be created by server installs, or is it an artifact of ubiquity only?
<xnox> brendand: as far as i know, that's a ubiquity only artifact.
<brendand> xnox, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-06
<antarus> hrm
<antarus> did someone futz with the precise netboot images recently?
<antarus> we are seeing this weird problem:
<antarus> 08/05 14:47:45 INFO |logging_ma:0560| 2013-08-05T21:30:55-07:00 anna[4924]: WARNING **: no packages matching running kernel 3.2.0-50-generic in archive
<antarus> usually this just means our mirroring is b0rked
<antarus> but we checked and it appears to be working
<antarus> the linux kernel is 3.2.0.50, but d-i only has 3.2.0.51 modules
 * antarus is still likely to blame mirroring somewhere
<antarus> sorry, to be clear, the netboot kernel is 50, but our mirror only has modules for 51
<antarus> hence anna being angry
<infinity> antarus: Yeah, -50 never hit updates, but the d-i did.  A bit of a screwup, will be fixing first thing when I wake up.
<antarus> infinity: ok thx
<antarus> infinity: I was going to file a bug, but I figured I'd ask in here, seeing as if it was on your end, you'd know already ;)
<infinity> Meh, maybe I'll just upload against the current -updates kernels now, and then re-do it for the .3 kernels later.
<infinity> antarus: Should be fixed in -updates in a few hours.  Tis building right now.  I didn't realize how broken it was when Colin brought it up earlier today, sorry.
<antarus> no worries
<gaaldering> Good afternoon :)
<gaaldering> I want to create a preseed partman expert recipe with the following layout: /dev/sda with bootable lvm, ext4 on /, /dev/sdab with lvm, swap
<gaaldering> This works fine if i set it up by hand, but im having a hard time doing this with partman-auto in Precise
<gaaldering> So, 2 disks, both with their own lvm...
<gaaldering> Is this possible that anyone knows?
<cjwatson> xnox: ^- could you help gaaldering out?
<cjwatson> (on the phone)
<xnox> gaaldering: what's /dev/sdab ? second drive? or it all just a single one.
<xnox> gaaldering: it sounds like you can just do partman-auto-lvm, if you need to tweak sizes an example recipe from http://www.gasid.org.uk/2012/06/debianubuntu-preseed-lvm-and-expert_recipe/ should do it.
<xnox> gaaldering: note the separate /boot partition though.
<gaaldering> xnonx: sorry got pulled away into some meetings as well
<gaaldering> xnox: i made a type, so i have 2 disks, sda and sdb, on sda i want a bootable / in lvm, on sdb i want swap in lvm
<xnox> gaaldering: i see.
<gaaldering> right now im getting 1 volume group, a free ext2 /boot, and some more madness :(
<gaaldering> is it possible to partition 2 disks in precise preseed?
<xnox> gaaldering: yeah, then above advice doesn't apply. Let me figure this out.
<xnox> gaaldering: yes, it should be possible to partition 2 disks in precise preseed.
<gaaldering> cool
<gaaldering> and, does partman understand it if i want to have 1 / partition ext4 in lvm, and boot from that?
<gaaldering> to me it seems partman really wants a /boot partition somehow
<gaaldering> but grub 2 can boot lvm just fine
<xnox> gaaldering: whilst grub 2 can boot of lvm, the installer and grub2 package isn't configured to allow that in precise.
<xnox> gaaldering: thus you will need a separate /boot partition.
<gaaldering> you mean in preseed?
<gaaldering> if i do this by hand this works just fine :)
<xnox> gaaldering: yes, it will be part of the expert recipe. as expert recipe defines everything.
<gaaldering> ok, so what your saying is that partman does not support a bootable lvm ? :)
<gaaldering> or let me rephrase it
<gaaldering> its not supports by the preseed answers....
<gaaldering> thats too bad :(
<xnox> gaaldering: hm =) I didn't think it did, but if no warning showed up, it should fine. (the warning - critical d-i error "no bootable /boot defined" or something like that)
<gaaldering> xnox im surpressing that notice
<xnox> ah, ok.
<gaaldering> the weird thing right now is, that partman gives me a free ext2 /boot partition, and its nowhere to be found in my expert string
<xnox> gaaldering: do you want both drives in a single VG or one VG per drive?
<gaaldering> 1 vg per drive
<xnox> gaaldering: in that case i'd deploy hacks. Assume that your recipe formats just the /dev/sda (without swap, as you want)
<xnox> e.g.: partman-auto/method string lvm; d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda;
<xnox> (or with a recipe)
<xnox> and then in either:
<gaaldering> i did that 2 years ago :) thought this would be fixed maybe by now :))
<gaaldering> what i did back then is break out of the installer, do a shell script, and go back in the installer
<gaaldering> simply because partman doesnt support things that are possible by hand
<xnox> in late_command or partman/early_command: setup lvm, vg, lv, format as swap and activate & add to fstab.
<gaaldering> something like that yes :)
<xnox> gaaldering: if one specifies: d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/sda /dev/sdb. With lvm method, both drives will be added as PV into a single VG, and then your LVs will be across both of them.
<xnox> (with no way to control mirroring/stripping)
<xnox> (or which LV goes on to which PV)
<gaaldering> xnox: do you know why partman is not supporting these options? :)
<xnox> gaaldering: because I didn't write them yet?! =)
<gaaldering> xnox: cant we do that ? :)
<xnox> gaaldering: so far there hasn't been a pressing need for those. We give users ability to break out into shell and do anything, and that seems to be sufficient so far =)
<xnox> gaaldering: UX designers are pressing to remove options =)
<gaaldering> xnox: those UX designers never tried booting from LVM :)
<gaaldering> xnox: partman needs more options :) easy
<gaaldering> xnox: maybe we need better documentation though :)
<xnox> gaaldering: when I explained what lvm is, they said - kill all partitioning screens and force use lvm across all drives by default and then we can ignore all partitioning issues.
<xnox> ... until i pointed out that windows/mac dual-boot can't read LVM2 volumes. they got very sad at that point.
<xnox> gaaldering: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apbs04.html.en#preseed-partman is very thorough.
<xnox> gaaldering: together with ubuntu equivalent, documenting some of the ubuntu specific options.
<gaaldering> xnox: are you the (partly) author of partman ?
<xnox> gaaldering: no, i'm just a minion. =) i have a few patches here and there, and commit access to d-i, but I'm still only a contributor.
<gaaldering> xnox: partman could use some love :)
<gaaldering> xnox: you should check dispicable me engineer on youtube :)
<gaaldering> brilliant
<gaaldering> mini movie
<gaaldering> xnox: it seems that partman does things by itself which im not telling it to do
 * xnox <3 despicable me
<gaaldering> but, what your suggesting is break out of the installer because partman recipes do not support booting from lvm
<xnox> gaaldering: you can preseed breaking out.
<gaaldering> :(
<gaaldering> im fan of preseed
<gaaldering> i was hoping to do this native :)
<xnox> it can be automated.
<gaaldering> instead of shell scripts
<gaaldering> xnox: is partman hard to dive into?
<gaaldering> xnox: and make this possible?
<gaaldering> kickstart supports these things as far as i could find
<xnox> gaaldering: no, it's easy. it's all mostly shell scripts =) + debconf (for asking questions, driving logic, preseeding)
<gaaldering> really
<gaaldering> hm
<gaaldering> so but what those ux designers want is not really feasable is it?
<xnox> gaaldering: here is an example of using " d-i partman/early_command" to execute a shell snippet to drive things dynamically. http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/amd64/apbs05.html.en
<gaaldering> xnox: i build that 2 years ago for another custom partioning
<gaaldering> xnox: raw formatting on disks
<gaaldering> mkfs.xfs /dev/sda
<gaaldering> :)
<gaaldering> works like a charm in a vm
<gaaldering> needs a grubinstall --force though
<xnox> gaaldering: ha =) partman has xfs support these days.
<gaaldering> took me 2 weeks of struggling
<gaaldering> im doing ext4 now
<gaaldering> but
<gaaldering> i dont get it
<gaaldering> why isnt partman being
<gaaldering> fixed
<gaaldering> xnox: say, id take 1 disk with lvm, could i boot from LVM then ?
<gaaldering> xnox: partman keeps surprising me that what i do by hand does not seem to be possible with partman recipes :)
<gaaldering> xnox: early_command seems like a workaround to me to get something to work that is not supported
<xnox> gaaldering: pre-existing lvm on the disk? recently reuse methods were added to partman ( and i even think it's been ported back to precise)
<xnox> gaaldering: sure there is always stuff one can do more, but partman does a good job for an impressive variety of systems/configurations that are suitable for many use-cases.
<xnox> the disparity between interractive vs preseed does intrigue me as well. but i'm not sure how that can be solved.
<gaaldering> xnox: yeah you are totally right
<gaaldering> interface vs preseed incompatability makes it strange
<gaaldering> if its possible to do it interactively, then why not via preseed :)
<gaaldering> xnox: could you point me where i should look for the sourcecode of partman ? is that a partman.udeb ?:
<xnox> gaaldering: https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/CheckOut
<xnox> is the debian one.
<xnox> gaaldering: there are a few ubuntu patches/forks for some of the projects. Those can be found as bzr branches at:
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/d-i
<xnox> e.g.: lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/apt-setup/ubuntu for ubuntu fork of apt-setup.
<gaaldering> im glad everything is in git
<gaaldering> :(
<xnox> gaaldering: translations are in svn, ubuntu forks are in bzr, debian upstream is in git.
<gaaldering> lol :)
<gaaldering> how do you guys keep this stuff working
<xnox> gaaldering: well we have automatic git -> bzr imports on launchpad e.g. lp:apt-setup is the debian-git import, which we merge into lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/ owned branches and upload into the archive....
<gaaldering> why is launchpad using bzr instead of git?
<gaaldering> historical reasons?
<cjwatson> Canonical wrote bzr
<cjwatson> Before git existed
<gaaldering> Cool :)
<xnox> it's not as bad as it sounds, all of the multiple projects are fairly standartised.
<gaaldering> it took me some time to kind of master git :)
<gaaldering> im at least going to try and look in the source how it looks like, and why its doing things that i dont want it to do :)
<gaaldering> im curious
<xnox> gaaldering: bzr is easy. all svn commands map to direct equivalents in bzr + one needs to know "push" and "pull", which by default does sensible things with pushing/pulling tags unlike git.
<gaaldering> xnox: but the part i want to look in is partman right?
<cjwatson> Probably partman-lvm or partman-auto-lvm
<gaaldering> in regards to the stuff we spoke about
<cjwatson> It'll use facilities from partman-base and partman-auto
<gaaldering> but the debian installer actually downloads the partman udebs right?
<gaaldering> or is that build-in like net-retriever
<xnox> gaaldering: depends on the type of the build. can be either.
<gaaldering> xnox: im mainly interested in partman-auto-lvm and partman-lvm
<xnox> gaaldering: server/desktop has them built-in, mini and pxe boot download them.
<gaaldering> im using pxe network preseed installs
<gaaldering> autolvm.sh :)
<gaaldering> xnox: is almost everything in partman written in shell?
<xnox> gaaldering: yes.
<gaaldering> cool :)
<xnox> gaaldering: there are things that are not shell, busybox ( to provide /bin/sh ), various filesystem unitilies, partman-server itself, and a few other helper tools for networking and some-such.
<xnox> gaaldering: but all of the installer and partman logic is in shell.
<gaaldering> i think in my case i dont have to go into that much detail
<xnox> yeah =)
<gaaldering> thanks a lot
<gaaldering> for pointing things out to me
<xnox> no problem =)
<gaaldering> my servers are installing in 3 minutes now :)
<gaaldering> from start to prompt
<gaaldering> now some nice disk recipe which i can use so resizing vm disks will be easy and im good to go :)
<gaaldering> dinner time :) thanks again!
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-07
<glenn_> morning
<glenn_> xnox: i actually got the lvm boot setup working last night :)
<glenn_> xnox: with just normal expert recipe :))
<xnox> glenn_: excellent =)
<glenn_> let me show you a snippet
<glenn_> hang on
<glenn_> http://pastebin.com/BiX1wWFG
<glenn_> took me 4 hours lol
<glenn_> so but, what i could do interactively, is simply supported by partman in precise :)
<xnox> glenn_: awesome. interesting, I didn't know about in_vg and vg_name.
<glenn_> xnox: i could make a blog about it, but perhaps this is something we should put in some ubuntu docs?
<glenn_> im sure other people would want to use something like this, or something alike
<glenn_> i didnt test 3 disks, etc.... but
<glenn_> ah, saucy is having issues with boothing from lvm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/1208401
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1208401 in lvm2 (Ubuntu) "saucy server lvm installations fail to boot " [Undecided,New]
<glenn_> no wonder that does not boot
<rostam> HI is this a right channel to ask question on preseed? thx
<maxb> yes
<rostam> I am new to preseed but have done kickstart development in past.  My main question is, whether the procedure to create preseed file for ubuntu server is different than desktop (other than package selection)? thx
<jkitchen> rostam: nope. package selection is it
<rostam> jkitchen: great, I am trying to create preseed for 12.04 LTS, which documentation should I read for that?
<jkitchen> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html
<jkitchen> that's a pretty good one methinks
<jkitchen> the important bit for me was the very last section
<jkitchen> talking about debconf-get-selections --installer
<jkitchen> made figuring out what answer I needed to preseed to get my stupid LVM+raid going soooo much easier
<rostam> Great so I assume the same guideline should be the same for 64 bit. thx
<srwarren> cjwatson, did you have any further thoughts on that patch to integrate Tegra support into the installer?
<cjwatson> infinity said he was going to steal that one
<cjwatson> So I didn't look further
<cjwatson> (He's either travelling just now or about to be, so a status update will probably need to wait a bit)
<srwarren> ok, thanks
<srwarren> BTW, do many distro-related people go to Linux Plumbers? I wonder if a discussion of the recent cross-distro ML thread "Unified u-boot feature set for simpler distro support" might happen there?
<cjwatson> Some of my team will be there, though I won't
<cjwatson> I'd rather see the GRUB port done :)
<cjwatson> (personally)
<srwarren> native, or chain-loaded from U-Boot/... I guess it doesn't really matter as long as you can assume it's there
<antarus> I know some Gentoo folks go, I'm not sure about distros that actually matter to you ;p
<cjwatson> There'll certainly be folks from Ubuntu who could comment usefully on such a topic, but yeah, I don't know whether it's on the agenda or anything
<cjwatson> (I was tentatively due to go this year but ended up not doing so)
<srwarren> I guess the people who go to the ARM minisummit at the kernel summit generally aren't distro people
<cjwatson> Not sure
<cjwatson> Not my field :)
<cjwatson> There's probably some Linaro representation and they're at least broadly aware of distro needs; as for Ubuntu itself I couldn't say
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-08
<infinity> srwarren: I'll be at Plumbers.  Though, to be fair, I'm mostly cool with you and robher in that thread, which is why I've not bothered to pipe up yet.
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, got a minute for a grub2/UEFI question?
<stgraber> I'm spending some time on that shim bug that prevents my machine from booting unsigned kernels
<stgraber> while tracking this down by having the shim dump debug information in a persistent nvram variable, I ended up with the conclusion that the shim gets stuck on a Print() call
<stgraber> (I'm using http://paste.ubuntu.com/5962449/ and I get "verify_buffer: debug 1a" in the variable after the boot hangs)
<stgraber> do you know if grub is doing anything which would make the EFI Print() call fail/hang somehow?
<stgraber> (the equivalent of closing fd 1/2 comes to mind)
<cjwatson> I can't think how - it does plenty of EFI console writes of its own, and while the console might get closed down at some point during handover to the target kernel, that should be well after shim
<stgraber> hmm, odd... I think I'll do a simple shim test build where I drop all the Print() calls and see if this somehow magically works ;)
<cjwatson> GRUB doesn't use Print as such, but it writes to the output console in ways which I'd have thought would be more or less equivalent
<cjwatson> The Tiano implementation of Print does memory allocation - don't suppose it could be an alloc bug?
<cjwatson> (In which case, um, good luck)
<stgraber> could be, IIRC that specific bug doesn't happen on Tiano, so it may be Lenovo/AMI messing up the memory allocation code in their firmware...
<cjwatson> Or it could even be that nothing else ever calls Print
<cjwatson> You never know
<cjwatson> You could also try some other loader that uses Print - I think efilinux does
<stgraber> cjwatson: that was it! I commented that Print() in the code and my laptop happily booted an unsigned kernel!
<cjwatson> Freaky
<stgraber> yeah :)
<rostam> HI I am trying to create kickstart/preseed image for Ubuntu 12.04. I studied how to create preseed file at this location:   https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/preseed-contents.html              Now I would like to know how to go to create usb installer with custom preseed file. Is there a wiki or link I can access to please? thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-09
<rostam> HI I am trying to create custom usb installer for 12.04, I can not find any references to it  please help? thx
<xnox> rostam: one can dd the iso image to a usb stick, and use it.
<xnox> rostam: thus customizing installer for usb, is no different than customizing the iso itself.
<xnox> rostam: are you thinking desktop or server image?
<rostam> xnox: I would like to create automatic installation of the ubuntu server image using USB. If I dd iso to usb, where should I place the preseed.cfg so installer can detect it during boot? thx
<xnox> rostam: on saucy server.iso, in /boot/grub/grub.cfg the default preseed is from /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed but you ofcourse can modify and use another file name.
<rostam> xnox: Is there a webpage with complete/partial instruction please?
<xnox> rostam: no idea. try google customzing installer. there is server guide & wiki pages about it.
<xnox> rostam: note that burning installer on usb stick and using custom preseed is considered "install from usb" rather than custom image.
<xnox> rostam: there should be plenty of guides.
<rostam> xnox: thanks, that helps me google better :)
<xnox> rostam: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html
<xnox> but that looks very dated though.
<rostam> xnox: Thank you
<srwarren> cjwatson, well what do you know, Grub ported to U-Boot API actually works on Tegra very easily...
<rostam> HI is there a way that during installation of Ubuntu server a preseed file to be generated? This file could automate the subsequent installations.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-08-10
<xnox> rostam: it can, and does store a preseed at the end. but it's overly verbose. boot with priority=critical, and only preseed bare minimal keys. e.g. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server-dev/ubuntu-test-cases/server-tests-raring/view/head:/preseeds/default.preseed
<xnox> adjust: d-i pkgsel/include as appropriate
<xnox> remove late_command.
<xnox> rostam: in that repository there are other preseeds for lvm/raid.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-04
<Ravotix> I dont know if i am in right place to ask here, I am concerning with how my BIOS (Z87-HD3) don't allow me to install any distro in my machine except windows is able to. I even put it to Legacy boot and I dont know if its true z87 hd3 needs driver to able to get linux installed?
<binary> hi
<binary> i merged in a newer set of debs/udebs to the iso pool and it is really breaking things
<binary> mostly due to the duplicate packages with different versions
<xnox> cjwatson: parted 3 fall out ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/1352252
<xnox> also seen in ubiquity kde at least.
<cjwatson> xnox: Yeah, I had noticed that but hadn't managed to reproduce in interactive d-i yet
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-05
<pmatulis> can the installation of third-party drivers be automated/preseeded somehow?
<pmatulis> hmm, this should work:
<pmatulis> d-i anna/choose_modules multiselect driver-injection-disk-detect
<pmatulis> driver-injection-disk-detect driver-injection-disk/load boolean true
<xnox> pmatulis: it should, and with most recent releases it should be done automatic...
#ubuntu-installer 2014-08-10
<BartlomiejB> hi.
<BartlomiejB> I installed Ubuntu on Acer Aspire S7-391 and now I have unusable computer: the only message after starting the computer is "No bootable device found".
<BartlomiejB> I tried to run boot-repair to no avail: here is a log that this tool produced: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7991980/
<BartlomiejB> any hints?
<cjwatson> xnox: Mind if I merge partman-auto-lvm?
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-03
<davmor2> cyphermox, cjwatson, FourDollars:  I have issues that you guys can possibly help with.  I'm trying desperately to install 14.04.3 on XPS 13 via USB pen drive.  It installs but when I remove the pendrive for reboot there is no boot option so it just sits there.  I'm trying to install via OEM obviously.  I'll try a fresh go with a standard install and see if it is just an oem issue
<cyphermox> davmor2: seems unlikely to be because of oem. what happens when it boots and just sits there? a black screen?
<cyphermox> also, did you enable full disk encryption?
<davmor2> cyphermox: no to full encryption just a uefi install as that is what it defaults to.  It looks to me like this might be an issue because although uefi is enabled by default secureboot isn't and that might be buggering up the availability of the boot option maybe?  Let me try a legacy install
<cyphermox> nah, you should be able to boot uefi even if secureboot isn't enabled, if the bios has both options
<davmor2> cyphermox: that's what you'd think right but no, I see the EFI folder on drive FOS iirc I can select any of the .efi files to boot from save that reboot and no change when you hit f2 it takes you back and there is no option saved to boot from
<cyphermox> interesting
<davmor2> cyphermox: when I reboot is say something like press F1 to retry, F2 to setup or F5 for diagnostics,  I hit F2 and there is no option in the boot menu for Ubuntu
<cyphermox> ok, I see
<cyphermox> could you try a 14.04.2 image then?
<davmor2> cyphermox: look like legacy is working
<cyphermox> it would be good to know if it was already broken, or if we broke something with efibootmgr or shim
<cyphermox> (kind of late to be finding out though)
<davmor2> cyphermox: let me try enabling secureboot and see if installs as expected then, and then I will grab a .2 install and see what happens then
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> cyphermox: okay and now for the bad news, Works with secure boot enabled,  So it is literally not working with the default setup that dell ships the device with,  the only thing I can think of is our setup is only for securebooted systems and not uefi setups  I have a pc that has legacy/uefi setup in a similar way so I might try the same thing there for addition confirmation
<cyphermox> well, this sounds like a firmware issue a lot more than something we can fix in our software
<cyphermox> one data point to get would be booting the installer in UEFI with secure boot *disabled*, in the live session, then running efibootmgr -v and archdetect
<cyphermox> ^ so a bug would have enough information in case there's something we could do in software
<davmor2> cyphermox: no worries let me default the bios again and then uefi boot it
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> cyphermox: should efibootmgr be installed by default?
<cyphermox> I think it probably should be in the live image, but maybe I'm wrong
<davmor2> cyphermox: ah okay so it is on the image but not installed
<cyphermox> oh, on the installed system you mean?
<davmor2> cyphermox: no I mean on live session,  it was saying no such program
<davmor2> cyphermox: I had to apt install it from the image and then it ran
<cyphermox> tbh I don't know. I would expect it to be there already because the installer should use it, but maybe it's just installed automatically later
<cjwatson> efibootmgr is a dependency of grub-efi-amd64-bin; if that's not installed you have moderately bad problems.
<cjwatson> Sounds perhaps like the installer itself wasn't booted in UEFI mode.
<cjwatson> Oh, on the live session.  I should learn to read.
<davmor2> cjwatson: yes this is in live session, once installed it ran fine
<cjwatson> I don't think the installer itself uses efibootmgr, except via grub-install etc. but that's in the installed system.
<cjwatson> So this is expected.
<cyphermox> aye
<cyphermox> davmor2: the really important part is what archdetect says
<davmor2> cyphermox: incoming mail
<davmor2> cjwatson, cyphermox: the good new is it is on the usb stick as there is no wifi setup, and the secureboot version of uefi setup booted as expected :) Just the non secureboot version that has issues
<cyphermox> ugh, so either we broke something which worked in 14.04.2, or the BIOS is lying
<cyphermox> in any case, efibootmgr doesn't seem to have added your boot entry
<cyphermox> davmor2: since you're in the live session, could you carry on with the 14.04.3 install if it's not too late
<cyphermox> and somewhere after the partitioning when it's doing the file copy, run archdetect again?
<davmor2> sure
<cyphermox> this could be that partman writes a file that archdetect will then read to wrongly conclude you're not on efi after all
<davmor2> sure do you want both commands running again or just archdetect
<cyphermox> just archdetect is fine
<davmor2> cyphermox: still looking the same on file copy and install/setup of files
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh insteresting though I now have an ubuntu entry in boot0000* pointing to shimx64.efi
<cyphermox> so secureboot must have been on then?
<davmor2> cyphermox: and yet on reboot I get No bootable devices found  pressF1 F2 F%
<davmor2> F5
<davmor2> cyphermox: it hates me :)
<cyphermox> quality software.
<cyphermox> well, firmware, more likely
<cyphermox> please see if we broke it in 14.04.3, by doing an install with secureboot off but using UEFI on 14.04.2
<davmor2> cyphermox: will do, it'll take a minute I'll have to grab an image I think]
<FourDollars> davmor2: that's a BIOS issue.
<FourDollars> davmor2: Touch an empty file "bootx64.efi"under /EFI/boot of /dev/sda1 to workaround the problem.
<FourDollars> davmor2: I am still working with the OEM to fix that problem.
<davmor2> FourDollars: but the stupid thing is it works fine if I enable secureboot just fails without secureboot which seems really odd :)
<davmor2> FourDollars: you sure the touch path is correct I only have EFI/ubuntu
<davmor2> cyphermox: for your info 14.04.2 installs and boots with no issues in that same setup
<cyphermox> bleh
<davmor2> cyphermox: you want another efibootmgr -v from the installed system?
<cyphermox> nah
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm just double checking the md5sum on the iso download to make sure it is good
<cyphermox> I see no reason to believe it be broken
<cyphermox> we might have broken something in changing shim or efibootmgr
<davmor2> cyphermox: checksums match
<davmor2> cyphermox: yeah I figured it would be good but also worth a sanity check for certainty :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'll put a bug together
<cyphermox> k
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1480985 tada I'll let you reassign it to the right package when you figure out what broke and ermmmm you're welcome :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: didn't want you getting bored ;)
<cyphermox> ah, I wonder too if that could be that things are being installed to the usb drive :/
<davmor2> cyphermox: also the install 3rd party apps doesn't install the broadcom wifi driver which then becomes an issue as you can't then install them after as there is no ethernet port on the laptop
<cyphermox> have you filed a bug about that one?
<cyphermox> and is that different from 14.04.2?
<infinity> Oh joy, .3 bugs already?
<davmor2> cyphermox: let me reinstall .2
<davmor2> infinity: that's what I'm here for
<FourDollars> davmor2: Yes, please mkdir /EFI/boot manually.
<FourDollars> davmor2: The BIOS will check the existence of /EFI/boot/bootx64.efi for some unknown reason. I am still working with the OEM to fix this problem.
<davmor2> FourDollars: right but this works in .2 and doesn't in .3 which is a flaw our end right?
<cyphermox> infinity: I'm checking the EFI booting in a VM right now, though that broadcom part sounds like something really broken
<FourDollars> davmor2: It's a BIOS issue. I think it should also work for .3.
<cyphermox> for some reason grabbing today's image using zsync takes forever over the VPN... and I can't exactly disconnect right now
<cyphermox> ah, boo
<davmor2> cyphermox: why ah, boo
<cyphermox> I disconnected that annoying VPN
<davmor2> cyphermox: oh so it looks like the file that FourDollars mentions is the fix if I install from .3 it is not there if I install from .2 it is meh
<davmor2> cyphermox: good news no regression, for the wireless driver however it is still broken badly
<infinity> Erm, bootx64.efi is there on the *installed* system?
<infinity> Isn't that the removable media path?  Pretty sure it shouldn't be there.
<infinity> davmor2: Does wily fail on this same laptop?
<davmor2> infinity: I can test in a minute
<cyphermox> probably would fail, yeah
<cyphermox> davmor2: yes I figure the wireless driver is some real oversight
<cyphermox> I'll just finish my efi test and then get on with broadcon
<davmor2> cyphermox: just thought didn't we have this not install the bcmwl driver before in .2 for the macs and you had to revert something?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I guess that only happened on the mac install version of the cd though right?
<cyphermox> davmor2: tbh I don't know I fortunately never had to look at bcm* before that much
<cyphermox> or at least, not the packaging or how it gets installed
<infinity> davmor2: Which list should I mail to hit (community) QA people for point release testing?
<infinity> davmor2: About to spin up a bunch of RC images and spam people.
<davmor2> infinity: good question let me see which channels I'm on that they normally go out to 1 second
<infinity> davmor2: s/channels/mailing lists/
<infinity> davmor2: I'm assuming I want ubuntu-quality@
<davmor2> infinity: Ubuntu Quality Team <ubuntu-quality@lists.ubuntu.com>
<infinity> Check.
<infinity> We need a flavour leads alias or something that hits all the leads, so I don't have to worry about if they're subscribed to quality or release or in the right channels.
<davmor2> infinity: looks like everyone else organises their own thing,  irc channel wise I would suggest, #xubuntu-devel, #kubuntu-devel, #ubuntu-quality, Not sure about lubuntu but I'm sure they get the message
<davmor2> infinity: I assume on #ubuntu-release too
<infinity> davmor2: Yeah, I tend to just mail release/quality and hope the word spreads, but if I see a flavour slacking, I'll hunt people down.  Or you can for me. ;)
<davmor2> infinity: :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1481018 this one I think is more major I'm going to add a work around for the dell bug.  It appears that if I add the file FourDollars mentions .3 now boots if I point the ubuntu boot at the shim.efi file
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm just wiping it again to be sure
<davmor2> cyphermox: and did you like my little work around for the no wifi that took some doing I can tell you :)
<infinity> davmor2: That bootx64.efi thing is confusing me.  Was .2 really setting it up that way, or are we suffering some bad testing science here?
<infinity> davmor2: Cause nothing should be setting up files in the removable path.
<infinity> davmor2: A previous Windows install might have left cruft there, though.
<davmor2> infinity: it's an ubuntu dell there is no windows
<infinity> davmor2: Came pre-installed?
<davmor2> infinity: yeap
<infinity> davmor2: If so, it's possible the preinstall image pulls hacks to make that path be there.
<infinity> davmor2: And when you installed .2, you didn't wipe the EFI partition.  But when you installed .3, you did.
<infinity> davmor2: That'd be my guess anyway.
<infinity> Cause we really, really shouldn't be writing to that path, in any version.
<davmor2> infinity: could be.  I set it to wipe the drive and install both times
<cyphermox> doesn't appear to be
<infinity> Anyhow, I'd like to re-test .2 and confirm, but I doubt this is a regression.
<infinity> It's shitty firmware on Dell's part, to be sure, but not a stop the line thing for us if it's not a regression.
<davmor2> infinity: the reason I had the xps sent to me is to test 14.04.3 on specifically to stop the line on anything that doesn't work
<infinity> davmor2: Understood.  Just saying that if it's not a regression from .2, I don't particularly care, unless we have a paid contract telling us we *must* support it better in .3 than we did in .2.
<infinity> davmor2: And if that's the case, OEM really dropped the ball. :P
<infinity> Also, it's just plain wrong to write to that path on non-reomvable media, so if we were going to "fix" this, we'd have to special case the fix just for the affected systems, and only if Ubuntu is the only OS installed, blah blah.
<infinity> Which is gross on so many levels.
<davmor2> infinity: indeed, if it is not our software at all at fault then it is over to FourDollars and beating the oem into submission with a thank you stick
<infinity> davmor2: I can definitevely say that if creating that path "fixes" it, it's not our software at fault: their firmware is out of spec.
<infinity> But we *could* work around that.
<infinity> 3 days before release isn't the time for vendor-specific hacks, though.
<infinity> (Unless there's a lot of money changing hands to make that happen, then we can do just about anything... *cough*)
<davmor2> infinity: agreed I was testing upgrade the system itself on latest and stuff last week which is when I received the device so to be fair I'm trying my hardest to find faults :)
<infinity> davmor2: Yeah, not criticising you here.  Finding faults is your job.  And we appreciate it.  Sort of.  After we're done being annoyed.
<davmor2> infinity: and these are the only 2 I've found
<infinity> EXPECTED:
<infinity> I expect to always be able to get online.
<infinity> Hah.
<infinity> davmor2: So, this broadcom bug.  The driver *is* there on the install media, and it works?  Your workaround implies that.
<infinity> davmor2: So it's just that ubuntu-drivers-common isn't picking up the need for it?
<davmor2> infinity: yeap just isn't installed with 3rd party install checked
<infinity> davmor2: Except.  It is too, according to your workaround.  Weird.
 * infinity wonders how to test this without the hardware.
<davmor2> infinity: I can also install in the live cd session too
<infinity> davmor2: If you install in the live session, does that persist to the installed system?
 * infinity doesn't recall if that's meant to work.
<davmor2> infinity: that I haven't tried but I can do that when this disk finished writing
<cyphermox> I think maybe in this case we need to know what's the pci ID and everything for that device
<infinity> cyphermox: Who is "we"?
<infinity> cyphermox: ubuntu-drivers-common is clearly picking it up correctly.
<cyphermox> is it, if it's not installing the driver?
<infinity> cyphermox: Does ubiquity have its own list of "acceptable 3rd party crap" we need to mess with?
<cyphermox> err
<infinity> cyphermox: According to his bug report (and here), the "additional drivers" control panel works fine.
<infinity> cyphermox: So, ubuntu-drivers-common and the driver package are both working as advertised.
<cyphermox> yeah, I see now
<davmor2> infinity: I only said I checked the box not that it installed anything additional
<infinity> davmor2: Well, it must have done something, if if fixed your issue. ;)
<infinity> s/if if/if it/
<davmor2> infinity: ah sorry confusing it with the panel in ubiquity for 3rd party drivers, which obviously didn't work
<infinity> Is that not the same application?
<infinity> I would expect it to be...
<cyphermox> ah, I think I see
<davmor2> infinity: not that I know to, one is part of ubiquity the other is part of gnome software and sources
<cyphermox> ubiquity/nonfree_package
<cyphermox> that lists only ubuntu-restricted-addons (on wily at least)
<davmor2> cyphermox: and on the image in pool restricted is the broadcom driver and not much else right?
<cyphermox> I don't know, let me look
<infinity> davmor2: So, this is another "did this work with .2?" question.
<davmor2> infinity: the wifi nope
<infinity> Okay.  Good.
<infinity> I mean, maybe we can fix it anyway, but yay for not a regression.
<infinity> cyphermox: Right, I'm seeing the same template.  Now, the question is intent.  Did we ever mean for this to install nonfree *drivers*?
<infinity> I vaguely recall conversations around this in the past.
<davmor2> infinity: the text says yes
<infinity> davmor2: I'm about 99% sure it never worked for nvidia or fglrx either.
<infinity> davmor2: Though I can see people wanting to special-case network drivers for chicken and egg reasons.
<davmor2> infinity: oh no it only did wifi iirc not gfx
<cyphermox> ${RELEASE} uses third-party software to play Flash, MP3 and other media, and
<cyphermox>  to work with some graphics and wi-fi hardware. Some of this software is
<cyphermox>  proprietary. The software is subject to license terms included with its
<cyphermox>  documentation.
<cyphermox> that's ubiquity/text/prepare_foss_disclaimer fwiw
<cyphermox> which should be the text that shows just before the checkbox
<infinity> cyphermox: Yeah, it implies it does things it doesn't do, I agree with that.
<infinity> But I'm pretty sure you have to actually use the "additional drivers" dialog to get it to do driver things.
<infinity> Cause I don't think we attempt to detect and autoinstall.
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox and it is what you check to install the same driver in mac hardware
<infinity> davmor2: Does it do anything on Macs?  That would surprise me.
<davmor2> infinity: this is what I asked about earlier in .2 we had to roll something back so it did
<infinity> Hrm.  scripts/simple-plugins is curious.
<cyphermox> infinity: no, we're not trying to do any kind of detection
<cyphermox> oh
<infinity> cyphermox: Some of the code kind of implies we want to...
<infinity> cyphermox: But I don't see anything *using* ubuntu-drivers to seed that list.
<infinity> Oh, I'm misreading that.
<infinity> That creates a list, it doesn't read one.
<infinity> So... What reads it? :P
<cyphermox> this looks beyond broken to me
<infinity> cyphermox: It looks like we create a list of drivers that ubuntu-drivers *would* install, then we do nothing with it.
<cyphermox> where do you see that?
<cyphermox> nevermind
<cyphermox> yeah, it probably should append that to nonfree_package
<infinity> Well, maybe.
<infinity> It would also auto install video drivers, which we've not done before.
<cyphermox> yes
<infinity> Which the text implies we might do, but I'm not sure if that's a sane change to make.
<cyphermox> it's a pretty intrusive change, that's for sure
<cyphermox> trying to figure out what uses that file
<infinity> Anyhow, I'm pretty sure this also isn't a regression, so I'm not sure trying to hack a fix under pressure will be a win.
<cyphermox> ubuntu-drivers postinst maybe?
<infinity> Not that I see.  And that wouldn't run anyway, it's already installed.
<cyphermox> hm, true
<infinity> It's possible some higher level tool like software-properties tries to read it on startup and offer you defaults?  I dunno.
<davmor2> infinity: livecd session drivers are not transferred to the install :(
<cyphermox> I'm not sure what's the right way to handle this
<davmor2> infinity: so I added FourDollars EFI/boot/bootx64.efi and now .3 is working as expected
<infinity> ubiquity/target-config/31ubuntu_driver_packages:PKGLIST=/run/ubuntu-drivers.autoinstall
<infinity> From ubuntu-drivers-common
<infinity> cyphermox: So, it looks like ubuntu-drivers-common drops ubiquity hook that's meant to make this work.
<infinity> Beyond that, I think we need to do some live system testing.
<infinity> davmor2: Can you boot into a live system, start ubiquity, get past the "I hate my freedom" prompt, and then check the contents of /run/ubuntu-drivers.autoinstall ?
<davmor2> infinity: I can give me 5
<infinity> I guess I should look at the trusty versions of this, instead of trying to debug trusty with wily. :P
<davmor2> infinity: oh so it did keep my connection details from the live session it just couldn't use them because there was no driver to power the wifi,  will reboot into live session now and get back to you
<infinity> davmor2: Okay, that only sounds half broken at least. ;)
<davmor2> infinity: no such file
<infinity> davmor2: Cute.
<infinity> davmor2: Can you run "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall --package-list" at the command line?
<infinity> Err, that needs a path argument, I guess.
<davmor2> infinity: it does
<infinity> Gah.
<infinity> Running it on my laptop actually installed things.
<infinity> That was... Unexpected.
<infinity> Oh, maybe that's what it's meant to do.  Install in the live system, *and* write a package list for the installed system.
<infinity> davmor2: So, yeah.  "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall --package-list foo"
<infinity> davmor2: And see if it does anything.
<infinity> davmor2: As root.
<infinity> davmor2: "ubuntu-drivers list" and "ubuntu-drivers devices" would also be interesting.
<davmor2> infinity: Okay that is weird I added foo and I got No drivers found for automatic installation
<infinity> davmor2: Okay, so that's the real problem here.
<infinity> davmor2: "ubuntu-drivers devices" would give you a similarly empty list, I'm guessing.
<davmor2> infinity: hahahahaha
<infinity> Hahahaha?
<davmor2> infinity: ubuntu-drivers list show bcmwl-kernel-source
<infinity> ...
<infinity> Things made sense until you said that.
<infinity> Unless autoinstall already ran earlier.
<infinity> And installed that.
<infinity> Is it currently installed?
<davmor2> infinity: ubuntu-drivers devices show the broadcom driver, mod alias vendor model and driver
<infinity> davmor2: dpkg -l bcmwl-kernel-source?
 * infinity downloads an image and tries to think about how to spoof this.
<davmor2> infinity: dpkg-query: no packages found matching bcmwl-kernel-source
<infinity> davmor2: apt-cache policy bcmwl-kernel-source
<infinity> davmor2: Does it exist at all, from our POV?
<davmor2> infinity: 6.30.233.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2
<davmor2> infinity: installed None candidate ^
<infinity> WTF.
<infinity> So, ubiquity isn't obviously doing anything wrong here, but ubuntu-drivers-common seems very confused.
<infinity> And an annoying chicken and egg thing here where if I asked you to get me SSH on the machine, you'd have to install the wireless driver first, which would eliminate the situation wherein I can investigate the bug. :P
<davmor2> infinity: do you use a mac at all?
<infinity> davmor2: I live and die by Thinkpads.
<infinity> davmor2: Cause they actually work.
<davmor2> infinity: I was going to test on mac if you had one and see if that had the same issues, I assume it will
<infinity> davmor2: I don't suppose you own a USB ethernet dongle?
<davmor2> infinity: I love my ideapad :)
<davmor2> infinity: I don't however I have 2 laptop and an sdcard give 5
<infinity> davmor2: Yeah, what I was hoping for was a network on the XPS13 that isn't the wireless, so I can investigate the wireless detection issue in a pristine setting.
<infinity> (PS: USB ethernet dongles are dirt cheap and super useful for this kind of thing, you should ask Amazon for one for your birthday)
<davmor2> infinity: it's like you knew it was my birthday this Sunday
<infinity> It's your birthday every day, according to online retailers.
<davmor2> infinity: :)
<infinity> I should probably replace my ancient 10Mbit USB ethernet with something faster and more fancy.  But this one has the advantage of working out of the box with every kernel since the dawn of time.
<davmor2> infinity: http://www.amazon.co.uk/HooToo%C2%AE-Gigabit-Ethernet-Converter-Support/dp/B00HWMP9FA/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1438629744&sr=8-8&keywords=usb+ethernet hmmmmmm
<infinity> davmor2: I'd probably do a tiny bit of research on chipset and such to make sure whatever you get is supported out of the box.
<infinity> davmor2: And if speed isn't a concern, I'd bet the USB2 10/100 ones are more likely to Just Work than the USB3 GigE ones.
<infinity> (Also, the 10/100 ones are, like, 10 bucks...)
<davmor2> infinity: indeed I just like the thought of having a hub 2 2 birds 1 usb device :)
<infinity> Anyhow, ISO downloaded, let's see if I can dream up a clever way to mock up your issue here without the hardware.
<infinity> And I should build RC ISOs and tell other people to test, I geuss.
<infinity> If we're fixing this bug, it's not going to be in the next 10 minutes.
<davmor2> infinity: I have a cunning plan give me 5
<infinity> davmor2: Should I be scared?
<davmor2> infinity: Toykeeper has a different one to me but it has the same chipset, but she doesn't have usb ethernet either :(
<infinity> davmor2: I'm very confused that "list" shows it and "autoinstall" does nothing.
<infinity> davmor2: On a fresh boot to live (don't run ubiquity), can you just capture the output (all as root) "ubuntu-drivers list" "ubuntu-drivers devices" and "ubuntu-drivers autoinstall" somewhere?
<davmor2> infinity: oh I wonder if it was because I had already run the 3rd party software page, let me reboot and see what it says before that page
<davmor2> hahaha
<davmor2> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11995460/
<infinity> davmor2: And 'apt-cache policy bcmwl-kernel-source' at that point?
<infinity> And also, WTF.
<infinity> Maybe autoinstall in trusty just doesn't work.
<infinity> Works great in wily, I just installed intel-microcode by accident.
<davmor2> infinity: it did in .2 on the macs with broadcom at least
<infinity> davmor2: Well, unless the package isn't available at that point, or ubuntu-drivers-common is fundamentally broken in trusty, I can't see how it would say "there's a driver available" and then "there's no driver, lolz".
<infinity> But maybe I can mock this up based on seeing that output.
<davmor2> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11995481/
<infinity> davmor2: Bizarre.  And I assume "apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source" installs that CD version?
<davmor2> infinity: almost certainly want me to try it?
<davmor2> infinity: it's not like it is connecting to the net after all ;)
<infinity> davmor2: Yeah, give it a spin.
<davmor2> infinity: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11995538/
<infinity> Hrmph.
<infinity> Sonofa.
<infinity> davmor2: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall worked just fine for my nvidia machine.  Argh.
<davmor2> infinity: so just hates dell then
<infinity> I wonder if it's cause you're missing the "recommended" string there.  How does that get appended, I wonder.
<infinity> Oh, no, that only exists for nvidia/fglrx to handle multiple versions.
<davmor2> infinity: ha I have a cunning plan https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pKRxX3s3JlM
<infinity> davmor2: I was assuming that would be a video of me slamming my head into a wall.
<infinity> davmor2: I do miss when Atkinson was known for biting sarcasm instead of silly physical comedy, though.  Mr Bean completely ruined him. :/
<infinity> davmor2: Balls.  Found the bug.
<infinity> davmor2: Now to understand why the bug was introduced...
<davmor2> infinity: see pm
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-04
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox: hmmmm can one of you try i386 latest on kvm,  I do a standard full disk install and the system reboots into the installed system but then the image fails to login it just reboots back to login screen
<cyphermox> davmor2: infinity: looks like compiz is failing for some reason. I tried to downgrade it but it didn't do the trick. I see one LLVM error ("Do not know how to split the result of this operator!") just before the line in gnome-session.log mentioning compiz stopped, but it could be a red herring
<davmor2> cyphermox: weirdly if I install from mini.iso and netboot it works
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> that's messed up
<cyphermox> or actually, it's not
<cyphermox> if you install from mini.iso you won't get anything that is currently in proposed.
<cyphermox> davmor2: try the mini.iso again, but add "apt-setup/proposed=true" on the command line as you boot :)
<davmor2> cyphermox: damn it I'd been testing that most of the day :)
<cyphermox> ah, with proposed enabled on the mini iso?
<davmor2> cyphermox: no without I followed the link from the iso tracker to the mini iso
<cyphermox> right
<cyphermox> lemme look at proposed, maybe the solution here is obvious
<cyphermox> it doesn't crash the same on amd64 does it?
<davmor2> cyphermox: no I tested that yesterday but let me spin up one of todays image and double check
<cyphermox> it probably wouldn't be different :/
<cyphermox> eeesh
<davmor2> cyphermox: colour me impressed I have the mini.iso on the go and amd64 install happening at the same time on one machine :)
<davmor2> and the machine is still usable :)
<cyphermox> fun
<cyphermox> alright, so that desktop thing isn't specific to unity; if I install gnome-shell and remove untiy and compiz, things still go boom
<cyphermox> ah, there, likely cause is mesa-lts-vivid :'(
<cyphermox> davmor2: have you tried all this on actual hardware?
<davmor2> cyphermox: I'm running mac test on a mac right now, next up is i386 on another pc but I only have so many hands ;)
<cyphermox> sure sure
<cyphermox> there. If i remove mesa-lts-vivid (gasp!), things work again
<davmor2> cyphermox: so 64bit mac and 64bit kvm are both installing + 64bit installed on xps yesterday
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> s/installing/logging in
<davmor2> cyphermox: so now I'm going to try i386 on hardware
<cyphermox> ok
<infinity> cyphermox: That llvm error is because you're running a qemu emulated CPU that confuses llvm.  Try -cpu host or -cpu core2duo or something.
<infinity> Also, the ISOs don't have proposed enabled.
<infinity> davmor2: See above, re: llvm and -cpu on i386.
<davmor2> infinity: nice
<davmor2> I'll give it a try in a second
<davmor2> infinity: I'm going to try it hardware first and just confirm things are good there though
<infinity> davmor2: The problem is that the default kvm emulated CPU on i386 either advertises some features it doesn't have or has some features it doesn't advertise (I don't recall which now), but this confuses the everliving crap out of llvmpipe.
<infinity> davmor2: Asking it for a CPU that isn't broken makes it slightly less grumpy. :P
<davmor2> infinity: so ould that explain why netboot works then maybe?
<infinity> davmor2: Well, define netboot "working"...
<infinity> davmor2: If you mean you can install from a text-based installer, yeah, that'd work just fine, since no video drivers get involved.
<davmor2> infinity: i386 but then the installed system is logging in with no issues either
<infinity> Invoking another video driver that skips past llvmpipe would also probably make things happier.  Don't recall what we ship drivers for.  Maybe -vga qxl
<infinity> Anyhow, this is all based on cyphermox's error message above.  Your problem *might* have been different, though it's rare for two people to have two different problems on the same fake computer. :P
<cyphermox> infinity: how do you explain then that things work if I rip out that version of mesa and install the older one?
<cyphermox> I mean, I can certainly play with teh qemu settings
<cyphermox> that's also why I asked davmor2 to try it on real hardware
<infinity> cyphermox: Different versions of mesa == different versions of llvmpipe.  I don't recall when this first started happening.  Might have been vivid/3.6
<cyphermox> fair enough
<infinity> cyphermox: To be clear, it's as much an llvm bug as it is a qemu bug, but it has zero effect on real hardware, so the carefactor is low.
<cyphermox> I would agree
<cyphermox> so let's wait for davmor2 to confirm things work on hardware
<davmor2> hardware install is about 20% done so not too long
<cyphermox> heh, so I was using the default cpu on qemu, oops
<davmor2> I'm also trying with -cpu host on this box too
<infinity> cyphermox: If memory serves, the qemu bug is that it doesn't filter ASM feature checks, so "emulating" i686 on amd64 will allow you to feature check for thing like sse3 and avx, but they're not shown in flags.
<cyphermox> good to know
<infinity> cyphermox: And the llvmpipe bug is that it does ASM feature checks (not really a bug), but then runs code qemu tells it that it can't.
<infinity> cyphermox: At least, that's how I remember it.
<cyphermox> I picked core2duo here for now, regardless of whether this still displays the issue, at least it will be set in my scripts
<davmor2> restarting on hardware
<davmor2> and desktop
<davmor2> so that works on hardware then
<infinity> Alright, ubuntu-drivers-common fix in the queue for the Mac/Dell wireless issue.
<davmor2> infinity: bingo \o/ -cpu host worked a treat I'll let evan who noticed it know so he can carry on testing \o/
<davmor2> cyphermox: ^
<davmor2> cyphermox, infinity: interestingly netboot with the "apt-setup/proposed=true" setting added still install and logged in correctly
<infinity> davmor2: I wouldn't expect them to be much different.
<infinity> davmor2: proposed has very little interesting in it right now.
<infinity> davmor2: The reason cyphermox was recommending that was because he (incorrectly) thought your desktop ISO was built with proposed enabled, so mini+proposed might match behaviour. :P
<davmor2> infinity: the odd thing is though that didn't have the -cpu host option and just works
<davmor2> infinity: I'm not going to grumble though
<infinity> It's possible llvmpipe only comes into play in the installer environment.
<infinity> And you're skipping that whole mess when you use a d-i installer.
<cyphermox> infinity: when did you disable -proposed?
<infinity> cyphermox: Before building the RCs.
<cyphermox> ok
<davmor2> infinity, cyphermox: right I downgraded the -cpu host bug to being just a bug rather than a blocker, I've changed the fail to a pass so that is one less \o/ With the bcmwl fix that will fix dell and mac installs and I think we are on the way to happiness at that point :)
<cyphermox> cool. I'm having lunch right now, will get back to my world of multipathed pain immediately
<infinity> cyphermox: I assume none of this mpath stuff is for .3 at this point? :P
<cyphermox> it could have been, but it's kind of late ;)
<cyphermox> davmor2: btw; if you could do one extra test for me on trusty, related to that llvm issue. I wrote the instructions down: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_143871199514610&key=f208743056ec188cd045d74886f5b45b&libId=icxny7ja0100sipx000DAo4yy8f35&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fbrojsimpson.com%2Fpranks%2Fhidden-rick-roll-video-link-collection-rickrolled%2F&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Ftinyurl.com%2F2g9mqh&ref=https%
<cyphermox> 3A%2F%2Fwww.google.ca&title=Hidden%20Rick%20Roll%20Video%20Link%20Collection%20-%20Bro%20J%20Simpson&txt=http%3A%2F%2Ftinyurl.com%2F2g9mqh
<cyphermox> argh
<cyphermox> damnit ;)
<davmor2> that is like the worlds longest url
<infinity> ... hidden-rick-roll-video-link-collection-rickrolled ...
<cyphermox> yeah. so stealth-like ;)
 * cyphermox shakes fist at google
<davmor2> cyphermox: http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/rickroll
<infinity> Is that kym entry itself a rickroll?
<infinity> It would kinda have to be.
<infinity> Shockingly not.
<cyphermox> in any case
<cyphermox> infinity: multipath stuff was supposed to be for .3, but it's for us, and didn't quite work until today, so
<infinity> davmor2: When this ubuntu-drivers-common is built, will you be willing to do a sneakernet usb-key validation for me?
<infinity> davmor2: ie: copy the deb, dpkg -i, then run ubiquity as normal.
<infinity> davmor2: Since setting up the network to test if we can automatically set up the network would be a bit daft. ;)
<davmor2> infinity: sure
<infinity> davmor2: Should spit out here soonish: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/1:0.2.91.11/+build/7759062
 * infinity runs to find a quick coffee/bite.
<infinity> davmor2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/1:0.2.91.11/+build/7759062/+files/ubuntu-drivers-common_0.2.91.11_amd64.deb
<davmor2> infinity: on it
<davmor2> infinity: so I installed it in the live cd session and after I triggered the install and got past the 3rd party drivers page the wifi came alive so fingers crossed ;)
<infinity> davmor2: \o/
<infinity> davmor2: If it's there in the installed system too, I win.
<davmor2> infinity: indeed
<davmor2> infinity: restarting
<davmor2> infinity: I CAN HAZ WIFI \o/
<infinity> davmor2: Super, with a side of duper.   v-done the bug for me with a comment about your testing?
<davmor3> I HAZ WIFI \o/ this is the xps13
<infinity> davmor2: Comment and v-done https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1481018 please? :)
<infinity> davmor3: ^
<infinity> TOO MANY OF YOU.
<davmor2> infinity: I did in the bug now commenting in the right place too :)
<davmor2> that is the bug do I need to comment on the patch too?
<infinity> davmor2: No, only the bug comment is fine.  Needs the tag flipped too, but I can do that.
<davmor2> done
<infinity> cyphermox: BTW, apw is working on the persistence bug, no need to waste brain power or time on that.
<cyphermox> k
<infinity> cyphermox: Though, a second review wouldn't hurt, since we're going to have to fasttrack this.
<cyphermox> yep
<infinity> I'll wait for Andy to get me his second diff based on my review and hand it to you.
<infinity> davmor2: After Andy sorts out this casper persistence bug, I think it's respin-the-world time.  Can you think of any other bugs (from your or the community) that need RC attention before that happens?
<davmor2> infinity: yes I'm just looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1473562
<davmor2> infinity: I guess not critical for desktop but it is for phone
<davmor2> infinity: might be nice to get it landed it should be verified in 10 9 8...
<infinity> davmor2: Eh, I'd say it's a pretty critically useful way to spend your time, even if it doesn't relate to my selfish goals for the week. :P
<davmor2> infinity: it has to land in desktop too it need to be SRU'd which it now is \o/
<davmor2> infinity: so from what I've seen today with the bcmwl issue fixed, I think the only outstanding issue is that stupid touching the /EFI/boot/ on xps13 and that is a firmware issue over our software so I'm happy to not mark that, however I will add the workaround to the bug and then I would say respin the world :)
<davmor2> infinity: are there release notes for the .3 release if so it might be worth making a note of the xps bug in those as a nice user measure
<infinity> davmor2: There should be release notes.  I haven't copied things around yet to create them.
<infinity> davmor2: If you're volunteering to help with that tomorrow, I'll gladly accept. :P
<davmor2> infinity: I have to retest everything :P
<davmor2> infinity: I will however make sure the bug is nicely updated with easy to follow steps for the workaround
<infinity> davmor2: Heh.  Cool.  I hope the workaround becomes "upgrade your firmware" soon, but we'll see.
<infinity> Maybe getting cking to yell at them would help.  He loves telling people their firmware sucks.
<infinity> cyphermox: Extra eyeballs on http://paste.ubuntu.com/12002535/ please.
<davmor2> infinity: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1480985 only a small tiny Workaround you would hardly notice it :D
<cyphermox> sure
<infinity> davmor2: So icky.  I wish our OEM people had yelled at them for this instead of working around it in the factory images. :/
<davmor2> infinity: cyphermox: guys I'm off. infinity are you able to update the iso tracker to pull in the new images once they are built?  Then evan in china can make a start on them before I get in and I can finish off
<infinity> davmor2: The tracker automagically updates when I build new images.
<davmor2> infinity: awesome,  Will netboot need retesting? if so will that update too or does that need slapping?
<davmor2> anyway need to go
<cyphermox> infinity: looks fine to me, but I'd still kick up casper to try this
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-05
<infinity> cyphermox: Oh man, I really want that take that new ubiquity, but it's not worth making everyone retest.
<infinity> cyphermox: Oh well.  It'll be fixed in .4, I guess.
<cyphermox> right
<infinity> cyphermox: Speaking of "oops, we forgot until it was too late", did you ever land those chinese debian-cd fixes?
<cyphermox> fuck
<cyphermox> err, wait
<infinity> I'll take that as a no. ;)
<cyphermox> those were broken for vivid, not trusty, no?
<cyphermox> eh, well it would be broken for both I guess
<cyphermox> oh!
<cyphermox> it was merged in fact, according to this branch
<cyphermox> yep
<cyphermox> r1911
<cyphermox> infinity: ^
<infinity> cyphermox: r1911 only touches wily.
<cyphermox> heh
<infinity> cyphermox: So, if trusty was broken, it still is.
<cyphermox> yes
<infinity> Did you test wily dailies after that landed to make sure it all worked right?
<cyphermox> I figure it was, given this was about the UEFI menu
<cyphermox> I don't recall
<infinity> Cause I'm not against backporting and respinning kylin (if they're okay with it), if we're sure it works.
<cyphermox> I can try it now
<infinity> Lemme see if I can dig up a kylin person to ask about this.  Was there a bug ref for this?
<infinity> bzr doesn't have one in the commit logs.
<cyphermox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1380981
<cyphermox> stupid vpn
<cyphermox> infinity: ubuntukylin daily boots correctly in zh_CN in UEFI.
<infinity> cyphermox: wily, you mean?
<infinity> cyphermox: Can you verify that it doesn't in trusty (and thus, the bug needs fixing)?
<cyphermox> yes
<cyphermox> it's going to take forever to download the iso though
<cyphermox> well, 12 minutes
<infinity> cyphermox: "forever". :P
<cyphermox> well, it's slow ;)
<cyphermox> I need to start mirroring the images again :)
<cyphermox> infinity: I confirm, trusty daily kylin in UEFI boots with english as default lang in ubiquity
<infinity> cyphermox: Fun.  Kay.  Prep an MP for trusty, and if the kylin guys agree to a respin and re-test, we'll slam it in?
<infinity> cyphermox: If not, we'll do it post-release and it'll be fixed for .4
<cyphermox> sure.
<cyphermox> infinity: https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/debian-cd/kylin-default-cn-uefi/+merge/267113
<cyphermox> ^ vivid too, because we'll need it eventually.
<infinity> cyphermox: We will?
<infinity> cyphermox: I have no intention of ever building another vivid ISO.
<cyphermox> am I on crack?
<infinity> Possibly.
<cyphermox> arf
<cyphermox> why was I under the wrong impression vivid was lts?
<infinity> It doesn't really do any harm to fix vivid, but it's a no-op, the only vivid images that get built are phone images, and they don't use debian-cd, nor are they kylin.
<cyphermox> maybe because I spent the whole day doing things in wily, vivid, trusty
#ubuntu-installer 2015-08-06
<Fudge> the FAQ 8.10 link is broeken, also the 8.04
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-08
<xnox> ubuntu's tasksel is quite a beast
<xnox> openssh-server (key task package) is installed
<xnox> yet rerunning tasksel during d-i shows that tasks as not marked for installation
<xnox> cyphermox, cjwatson: guidance as to what network-console / tasksel should do with the openssh-server tasks would be appreciated. I am confused about ubuntu's tasksel =) bug #1575198
<xnox> ubot9, hi
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-console/+bug/1575198
<cjwatson> Pass, sorry.
<xnox> maybe one cold winter day, you will be thrilled to poke that over a cup of hot chocolate =) when browsing your wishlist bugs =)
<xnox> is there any existing place where tasksel/force-tasks is correctly used?
<cjwatson> I think it would probably be better if you didn't assign bugs to me without checking first and thus put me into the position of having to appear like I'm shirking something that IBM asked for.
<xnox> ok, sorry.
<xnox> it's marked as "FEAT" so they are not actually actively persuing for said thing to be fixed. and it's arch-independant.
<xnox> anything that is installed with network-console has openssh-server installed, even though displayed tasksel says it's not going to be / isn't marked for installation.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-11
<ahoneybun> the Kubuntu slideshow is currently broken as webkit has been dropped in qt4
<ahoneybun> I've gotten the slideshow window to start by updating some modules and adding them here: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/yakkety/files
<ahoneybun> this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/yakkety/view/head:/kubuntu-slideshow.py
#ubuntu-installer 2016-08-12
<ahoneybun> anyone know if the Ubiquity installer uses the kubuntu-slideshow.py to run the slideshow during installation>
<xnox> cyphermox, could you please push partman-base? if that upload in wily was done with bzr, otherwise i'll just do import-dsc or some such.
<cyphermox> xnox: hrm, I don't have it in bzr, that's weird... or I misplaced the directory
<cyphermox> xnox: I'll do the imports
<xnox> tah!
<cyphermox> OTOH, you've already been doing uploads directly... ;)
<xnox> haha
<cyphermox> in progress, but I see an issue with your last upload...
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23049414/
<xnox> cyphermox, what about it?
<cyphermox> for s390x, won't that test return 0 and fail?
<xnox> cyphermox, __s390__ is defined on both 32 & 64 bit.
<cyphermox> sure, but matching in strcmp is a 0
<xnox> cyphermox, __s390__ is defined on both 31 & 64 bit.
<xnox> correct.
<xnox> if 0 -> do not use extended partitions
<cyphermox> ah, yes, I see now
<cyphermox> too little context, tbh
<cyphermox> lp:~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-base/ubuntu
<cyphermox> it's at 187ubuntu3 now
<ogra_> shouldnt that be 31 and 63 bit ?
<ogra_> :P
<xnox> imho 65 bit would have been awesome, one up everyone else, and on average just like everybody else
<ahoneybun> if I've made changes to the slideshow how can I test them in a real enviornment?
<ahoneybun> heyo
<ahoneybun> anyone who works on the ubiquity installer?
<ahoneybun> cyphermox: I'm hitting an error when building ubiquity from lp and source
<cyphermox> there are issues in the installer atm with non-english locales
<ahoneybun> it's error's from wpa
<ahoneybun> trying to fix our slideshow but I need to rebuild ubiquity
<ahoneybun> https://paste.kde.org/pogda6jrr
#ubuntu-installer 2018-08-08
<CarlFK> how do I in-target bash?
<CarlFK> that gives me no ouput.  no idea where my input is going.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-03
<realtime-neil> What's the `autoinstall` way of embedding a `seedfrom=...` into the `*.iso`? I'm used to putting my `preseed.cfg` at the top of the iso9660 archive and pointing the kernel at `file=/cdrom/preseed.cfg`.
<realtime-neil> looks like what I want is `ds=nocloud;seedfrom=file:///cdrom/`, according to https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/datasources/nocloud.html
<realtime-neil> Anyone here doing something like that?
<xnox> well the image itself does that by default anyway.
<realtime-neil> xnox: Where does that default live, exactly?
<xnox> if you are modying installer.squashfs you will find that it already has empty files you can modify the
<xnox> 0	./var/lib/cloud/seed/nocloud/meta-data
<xnox> 0	./var/lib/cloud/seed/nocloud/user-data
<xnox> inside casper/installer.squashfs
<xnox> maybe we should have put them straight on the iso with a comment "change me if you want to modify the baked in nodata cloud datasource"
<realtime-neil> xnox: okay, understood ... fwiw, I understood the baked-in `/boot/grub/grub.cfg` params better, but I can work with this, too.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it should work to drop your own seed onto toplevel cdrom, and make your own custom grub.cfg with ds=nocloud;....
<xnox> realtime-neil:  unless bugs =)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  depends if you are already modifying installer.squashfs or not, and if calling mksquashfs to append two files to it is easy or not.
<realtime-neil> xnox: good to know, thanks. Is there a facility to tell `user-data` to wrap a "legacy" preseed.cfg, or does the new `autoinstall` schema (https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/install/autoinstall-reference) only allow The New Way?
<realtime-neil> I'm looking for a way to slide into this brave new autoinstall world with my old preseeds intact and then iteratively migrate them into modernity
<xnox> realtime-neil:  impossible.....
<realtime-neil> shucks.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  1) is turning complete programming language 2) is declarative yaml syntax => the two are incompatible.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  for example, it is impossible to know which questions preseed will ask, in which order, how many times, and which answers it expects.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  a lot of preseeds fail on unclean disks and questions like "do you want to disable swap?" "i wound LVM with the same group name, what do you want me to do?" etc.
<xnox> realtime-neil: preseeds are extremely fragile, especially if one reinstalls the same build over the top of the old one =/
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and partman way to specify disk layouts is really akward, hence we ditched that.
<xnox> autoinstall yaml is a hope to get things right.
<realtime-neil> I don't doubt that's true, but certainly the case is easier for those installations that nuke whatever is on disk every time?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  the old d-i, doesn't know how to nuke things. And there ware ghost things that reappear that it doesn't know how to deal with. I.e. partial volume groups, partial left-over raids, etc.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and it asks more questions when things like that appear. Or like demands one specifies UUID of the lvm group to purge, which one cannot preseed. Thus resulting in hanging the preseed installation at an interactive prompt.
<xnox> it really freaks out if it creates a partition table, and somehow lvm group reappears in the place where the fresh partition is created.
<xnox> (because well, it was still there, at the same offset)
<realtime-neil> xnox: is it by design or just dumb luck that I've been able to avoid the problems you've mentioned with the `d-i partman*` preseed directives shown here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/G4wFNDr4nr/
<realtime-neil> Note that the referenced `d-i partman/early_command` is effectively a no-op I use to `chvt 4` sometimes.
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-04
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you are missing
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm boolean true
<xnox> d-i partman-md/device_remove_md boolean true
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/confirm boolean true
<xnox> d-i partman-lvm/confirm_nooverwrite boolean true
<xnox> realtime-neil:  to clear left over lvm & mdadm, if any. And even then there are cases it might not be able to remove lvm if there is any on target disks.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I stand corrected; thank you.
<realtime-neil> xnox: that's what saved me --- I was never attempting to install to media with extant lvm headers. If I had, then I expect I would have seen the d-i flaws you called out.
<realtime-neil> Why does my attempt to build ubuntu-cdimage (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SPWD9S9kjR/) cause a browser window to open login.launchpad.net ?
<realtime-neil> And why, after allowing an authorized application with the same name as my host, does nothing happen when I attempt to build ubuntu-cdimage subsequently?
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-05
<xnox> realtime-neil:  because it uses launchpad builders to schedule building livefs via launchpad api, which is a priviledged operation.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and expects +livefs objects to be available in launchpad.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  see for example https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cdimage/+livefs
<xnox> realtime-neil: you might want to search for "ubuntu-image classic" or "ubuntu old fashioned builder" if you want to figure out a way to run livecd-rootfs builder locally without launchpad.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  there are etc/ config settings as well to "ssh into a builder" and build there. But that has not been used for years and years now, not sure if those "manual" builders still work.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's best to monkey patch existing iso / squashfs, instead of trying to rebuild them from scratch. Because for example, you might be able to replicate the official build. But will not be able to correctly sign the pool with keys that are trusted => rending the .iso non-installable.
<realtime-neil> xnox: okay, I understood; I recently discovered the `simple-cdd` way of building Debian installation media --- any overlap there? Anything I can use for Ubuntu?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  the plan was to have "ubuntu-image" snap do it all by now. Both in our infrastructure and locally. Alas, those grand plans have not been done yet.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if you don't need to change squashfs, you can run cron.daily without '--live' it means it will simply download the currently built squashfs, without rebuilding them.
<xnox> but that still will only produce half-baked thing.
<realtime-neil> xnox: Using the http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/bionic/release/ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso, I did try to put my proprietary debs in the filesystem.squashfs, and it mostly worked. I then attempted to _also_ install ubuntu-desktop in there, which did not play nice with the subsequent `pkgsel` operations.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  why are you trying to shoe-horn two different products?
<realtime-neil> xnox: because there's no desktop image on that index page
<xnox> realtime-neil:  because they are on releases.ubuntu.com..... (obviously)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<xnox> http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ & http://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/
<xnox> note that desktop does not use neither pure d-i, nor pure subiquity.
<xnox> it uses casper + ubiquity (which wraps portions of d-i)
<realtime-neil> xnox: Yep, there it is --- the reason I discarded that image.
<xnox> hence for example, ubiquity preseed looks like d-i one, but supports a different subset of keys, and/or slightly simplified config
<xnox> but one can use ubiquity to automatically preseed installation, which works across all releases
<xnox> together with nfsroot network boot
<xnox> realtime-neil:  are you after customized desktop? server? or both? in the end?
<xnox> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityAutomation
<realtime-neil> xnox: this implies I can translate every d-i directive I have into ubiquity-speak --- a process you mentioned was not strictly possible
<xnox> network, partitioning, etc all works.
<xnox> w.r.t. package selections things are a lot easier, as ubiquity simply copies all of the filesystem.squashfs. Simply modify filesystem.squashfs and install anything you like into it, and ensure it is marked as installed.
<xnox> and that's it.
<xnox> no need to make a pool, sign it, etc.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I'm after a customized desktop with private debs; are you saying this can be made to work via ubiquity and the ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso image?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i do not expect you to have that complicated d-i preseed
<xnox> realtime-neil:  yeah. trivially, and in the same manner acroos bionic/focal/groovy.
<xnox> xenial too.
<xnox> unpack desktop iso, chroot into filesystem.squashfs, (bind mount dev proc, bring etc/resolv.conf), add any repositories you need, install any packages you need), update iso with the new bigger filesystem.sqaushfs => nfsroot boot that, complete install.
<realtime-neil> xnox: Okay, and this works because --- using ubiquity --- we fundamentally do NOT `pkgsel` after the filesystem.squashfs is extracted to the rootfs filesystem?
<xnox> if you are after desktop, you do want to start from the desktop iso.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  ubiquity does NOT use pkgsel at _all_, and why should you?
<realtime-neil> xnox: force of habit, I guess. Okay; I understood everything except the NFS bit. Why do I need that?
<xnox> it copies filesystem.squashfs verbantim to target, and then like adds/removes a few things to make it look nicer.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  because currently xenial/bionic/focal/groovy casper in desktop iso do not quite support url=http:///path-to.iso ip=dhcp network boot with the desktop iso.
<xnox> i think url= boot should now work on focal in desktop.iso but i did not test that.
<xnox> but the NETBOOT=nfs nfsroot= should work across all releases with ubiquity desktop iso
<realtime-neil> xnox: this assumes I want to boot via network, but If I'm okay losing that functionality, I can boot the resquashed iso directly, yes?
<xnox> realtime-neil: there is toram option too. I.e. if you can place installer onto disk somehow, it can be copied to ram, and then running from ram, it can isntall back onto the drive one is booted from.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if you repack it, in a similar way we packed => yeah it should be fine to boot in uefi/bios cd/usb like regular iso.
<xnox> if you update md5sums.txt it will be indistinguishable from regular isos
<realtime-neil> xnox: okay, cool; what kind of kernel params should I be changing in the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, if at all?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if you rebuild .iso with updated md5sums.txt & filesystem.squashfs, for local boot, you will not need to change grub.cfg at all.
<realtime-neil> xnox: excellent; where is this checksum file to which you refer?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's on the top level of the .iso you can either rebuild/update it, or you can just remove it.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  all our build logs are public
<xnox> so if you navigate to https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/ubuntu/groovy/daily-live-20200805.log
<xnox> you will see ubuntu (which desktop), groovy build for today with full xorriso command used to recreate the iso
<xnox> /srv/cdimage.ubuntu.com/scratch/ubuntu/groovy/daily-live/debian-cd/amd64/groovy-desktop-amd64.raw -J -joliet-long -l -b boot/grub/i386-pc/eltorito.img -no-emul-boot -boot-load-size 4 -boot-info-table --grub2-boot-info --grub2-mbr cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree/boot/grub/i386-pc/boot_hybrid.img -append_partition 2 0xef
<xnox> cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree/boot/grub/efi.img -eltorito-alt-boot -e boot/grub/efi.img -no-emul-boot -partition_offset 16 cd-boot-images/usr/share/cd-boot-images-amd64/tree CD1
<xnox> you might need to adjust the paths to things, if you unpack things into different places.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  or, if you have the cdimage setup already, you will have tmp/scratch directory.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if you run the build without --live everything should be there.
<realtime-neil> Oh, i've become quite the xorriso user since we last spoke; I'm fine executing it directly with the proper bootloader paths
<xnox> realtime-neil:  then it's trivial to unpack actually daily iso in those direcotreis, unpack/chroot/customize filesystem.squashfs/mksquashfs/replace, rerun xorriso => done.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  cool. Just direct xorriso is best.
<realtime-neil> xnox: agreed; I've got some scripts that probably duplicate most of what's in the ubuntu-cdimage python scripts, but my python is bad, so...
<xnox> realtime-neil:  also if you have some generic script, that does this.... i wouldn't mind like shipping it in the cd-boot-images package directly which effectively will be "rebuild .iso with ` apt install path/to/debs/*.deb` in filesystem.squashfs"
<xnox> realtime-neil:  or yeah stuff for ubuntu-cdimage. There are some remains of "update iso" but we probably ship something like "update squashfs" script there. as it would be very useful for customizations.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's trivial for me to talk about these things, as i do work on improving things
<realtime-neil> xnox: heh. I call it `edsquashfs` and it uses docker to mutate the filesystem.squashfs
<xnox> but for the production builds; rather than the "down the line, tweak/customize"
<xnox> realtime-neil:  hahhahahhahahhhhaa cute.
<realtime-neil> xnox: hey it saves me mount/umount mistakes, so that's something
<xnox> yeah, probably docker / lxd / multipass is nice for this to "isolate it" and still have "i want network access, and please repeat this"
<realtime-neil> If I can adapt this it to use raw lxd (maybe?), then I might have something worth sharing
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if there are secrets you can share it privately, and i can work on cleaning it up.
<realtime-neil> no secrets; lemme polish what I have and paste it
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i am mostly after desires & requirements, and rough implementation. Because i really don't know, what issues people face, who are in your position.
<realtime-neil> xnox: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/smgdTNrwPY/
<realtime-neil> xnox: why do all ubuntu-18.04.4-server-amd64.iso  `/boot/grub/grub.cfg` menu entries that have a `file=` parameter point to /cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed --- a file which definitely looks like a d-i preseed? I thought you said it was using ubiquity?
<realtime-neil> also, it's doing `tasksel/first multiselect ubuntu-desktop`. Am I using the wrong image? What am I misunderstanding?
<xnox> realtime-neil: in bionic; server uses just d-i; desktop uses just ubiquity
<xnox> realtime-neil:  in bionic; server.iso "becomes a full-server iso" because of that file= parameter, that customizes the behaviour of d-i to be like 'Ubuntu Server'.
<realtime-neil> whoops, this is in the ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso also
<xnox> realtime-neil:  because d-i is flexible, and we used to build "desktop alternative images" that also used d-i / console installer, yet installed desktops like ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/etc => but all of those got discountinued over the years.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  so desktop
<xnox> realtime-neil:  yes desktop iso also have file= parameter to slightly configure ubiquity too..... despite most of it
<xnox> being actually redundant
<xnox> i've tried to clean up / remove file= in groovy
<xnox> because yeah, it's sad and pointless.
<xnox> but also
<realtime-neil> xnox: Okay, and there's spooky ubiquity magic that will pick up, what, a `seedfrom=` directive?
<xnox> a good place for you to hook in ;-)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  there is no cloud-init on desktop isos
<xnox> realtime-neil: .... unless you do install cloud-init in your customized filesystems.squashfs.... because then it will use that directive.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  but note, ubuntu-desktop do not use autoinstall/cloud-init
 * xnox realizes what a mess all of this is
 * xnox sighs a lot
 * xnox feels like i should document all of our conversations
<realtime-neil> xnox: I'm so confused; I thought I was avoiding the pkgsel for good by using the ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ; are you now saying that the pkgsel is inevitable, no matter what?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it feels like "take stock iso, and have hello.deb preinstalled" is like a usecase which is painfully hard across all series server & desktop
<xnox> realtime-neil:  desktop iso, mounts filesystem.squashfs and does cp -r of it.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  live-server, mount .squashfs and uses autoinstall/curtin, to cp -r them
<xnox> realtime-neil:  "old/classic" server, uses pkgsel to apt install all the things.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i'm saying that no modern images use pkgsel anymore.
<xnox> (specifically live-server & desktop, in any series)
<realtime-neil> xnox: the bionic desktop does: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XRxKXzqJDq/
<xnox> realtime-neil:  which is actually has no effect at all.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's obsolete remains form the old "d-i ubuntu-desktop alternate iso" which we no longer produce.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's literary missleading =) sorry about that.
<realtime-neil> xnox: okay, okay; I'm starting to thing we should be documenting, like, all of this.
<xnox> extras.ubuntu.com is dead for decade now
<xnox> tasksel is unused
<xnox> keep-installed => yes, it is used, but those packages listed there do not exist in ubuntu for decades now
<xnox> and altmeta should be use, but actually doesn't actually (because i found bugs in it this year, which were there from the begineeing of time)
<realtime-neil> xnox: I believe all of this, but I do want to know the mechanism that's preventing these very-much-extant files from having any effect.
<xnox> hahahhaha right
<xnox> they are kind of noops
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and i guess they do get in the way when _you_ try to use preseed
<xnox> realtime-neil: horum.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  also i'm in meetings at the moment, so sorry for slow responses
<realtime-neil> xnox: no problem answer as your schedule dictates.
<realtime-neil> xnox: So, if i have a custom filesystem.squashfs ready to go into custom ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso, _AND_ I want to quash all the debconf prompts, then my only recourse is to, what, a bunch of kernel params?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  if you want to make it auto installable one has to do a few things.
<xnox> 1) change grub.cfg to do auto | noninteractive boot 2) supply preseed with more answers.
<xnox> to acheive those things i would steal the preseeds from ubuntu-qa automated test cases
<xnox> and either pack the preseed into the initramfs + customize grub.cfg
<xnox> or customze that file=ubuntu.cfg thing in place with my pressed, and append auto to the kernel cmdline
<xnox> let me try to find all of that
<realtime-neil> xnox: Okay, I'll try that; got a link to something that shows me the "ubuntu-qa automated test cases"?
<xnox> yeah trying to find that.
<xnox> it does all sorts of things like connect to libvirt, create vms, take iso, make it auto pressedable, boot it.
<realtime-neil> I need all this goodness in my life
<xnox> i would not call it goodness
<xnox> nobody likes touching it, even in full PPE and barge poll
<realtime-neil> xnox: I have some rather uncommon interests, if you haven't noticed already :D
<xnox> har har har
<xnox> realtime-neil:  sorry i'm running out of time. i will be back later and/or tomorrow with pointers to qa-tests
<realtime-neil> xnox: okay, see you then
<xnox> realtime-neil:  so
<xnox> we have jenkins, which is configured using jenkins job builder, using yaml syntax.
<xnox> which uses "utah" which downloads isos, statically validates isos, create preseeds to autoinstall them, uses libvirt/virsh to boot things, install them, ssh into them, test them, shutdown, collect test results
<xnox> the test results are public. I.e. focal, desktop, default "smoke-test" install is at https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Focal/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/
<xnox> which is defined from https://git.launchpad.net/qa-jenkins-jobs/tree/jobs/iso-testing/jobs.yaml
<xnox> which uses a lot of "utah" which is
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/
<xnox> which has this little gem
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/conf/utah/default-preseed.cfg
<xnox> which is enough to autoinstall ubiquity
<xnox> based images
<xnox> and like you can drop that on the iso, and change grub.cfg to point at that file
<xnox> or like utah does, you can append it to the initrd
<xnox> note i think that preseed might be slightly incomplete
<xnox> as i think utah injects some ephemeral things - i.e. unique hostname or some cuhs.
<realtime-neil> xnox: dear lord
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/conf/utah/default-vm.xml i think is the default virsh template for the smoke-test VM
<xnox> which again i think is a bit incomplete as it dynamically insers the right iso
<xnox> also setting up utah is a nightmare https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/utah_howto.txt and i don't think you need or want it.
<xnox> it's literary an acient hacked up thing to do iso testing
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/utah/preseed.py => is some of the hackery that it does on per-run basis
<xnox> https://git.launchpad.net/utah/tree/utah/provisioning/provisioning.py is a nightmare and deals with "funny" powerpc, and "funny" s390x etc.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  so when you said "i want all of these goodness" i did giggle.
<realtime-neil> xnox: this is probably going to take me a while to get through, but the preseed.cfg is already helping
<xnox> because like even looking at this now, i'm not sure where it repacks the preseed!
<xnox> let me see if i can actually pull the "final full" preseed.cfg that it embed for the install
<xnox> as that might be more helpful
<xnox> and like cmdline args to boot it unattended
<xnox> do you see
<xnox> realtime-neil:  https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Focal/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/165/artifact/log/utah-99555-focal-amd64-preseed.cfg/*view*/ ?
<xnox> this looks like the full preseed with hostname, user password, user and success/fail commands.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  in success/failure commands, one normally "calls home" or executes extra stuff "at the end of the install", the system to install is mounted in /target
<xnox> and one can do things like "in-target apt install -y hello"
<realtime-neil> yep, that's how I was writing my late_command scripts
<xnox> in https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Focal/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/165/artifact/log/utah-99555-focal-amd64/installer/
<xnox> you see collected logs from installation
<xnox> from https://platform-qa-jenkins.ubuntu.com/view/Focal/job/ubuntu-focal-desktop-amd64-smoke-default/165/artifact/log/utah-99555-focal-amd64/installer/syslog/*view*/ you can see that "to boot unattended" it did
<xnox> Kernel command line: automatic-ubiquity noprompt netcfg/get_hostname=utah-99555-focal-amd64 log_host=192.168.124.1 log_port=0 boot=casper keyboard-configuration/layoutcode=us
<realtime-neil> I can't even ping that jenkins host
<xnox> and i think it embedded the preseed.cfg inside the initrd.
<xnox> hm
<xnox> maybe i am on vpn
<xnox> there must be these publically too
<xnox> =(((((((
<xnox> they used to be
<xnox> yeap without vpn it's dead
<xnox> none of this is secret though i wonder if i can repastebini it
<realtime-neil> okay, those command line params looks awfully similar to the one that finally worked for me
<xnox> but like log_host is for remote syslog? so optional.
<realtime-neil> yep; didn't need it, so it's not part of my tweaks
<xnox> and instead of appending preseed.cfg to the initrd, i guess it is best to just modify the exisitng one pointed with file= thing, or like make your own on the top level of thecd, and do file=/cdrom/realtime-neail-preseed.cfg
<xnox> realtime-neil:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BBH3FpVYV7/
<realtime-neil> wow; all of this is definitely similar to my `preseedify` script
<xnox> so that's the full preseed for default "all in one disk, the only one, plain ext4, no crypto, no lvm, no raid"
<xnox> without even picking a disk, cause only one internal one.
<xnox> and it uses serial console for logging
<xnox> but it does show things like automated reboot, and stuff
<xnox> but note, this preseed is "universal" for desktop & d-i old server
<xnox> i.e.
<xnox> d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server python-yaml bzr git gdebi-core => i'm not sure that does anything
<xnox> maybe it does? who knows
<xnox> so use that as a guide, with a pinch of salt, and adjust to taste.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  is any of above useful at all? and or need time to process?
<realtime-neil> it's immediately useful as a sanity check; with time to examine, I'm sure it will be directly useful with my own work; thank you very much
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-06
<realtime-neil> If I wanted to customize the "Welcome to Ubuntu" graphics slideshow played by the ubiquity installer, then what would I have to tweak?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  the slideshow is a separate package.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  something-soemthing-ubuntu-slideshow => make your own, and install it / remove the ubuntu one.
<realtime-neil> xnox: understood; yet more fodder for edsquashfs :D
<xnox> realtime-neil:  you should see many of them in the archive for different flavours. It's just html files, and there is even preview of them.
<xnox> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubiquity-slideshow/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html or soemthing
#ubuntu-installer 2020-08-07
<realtime-neil> Is there a way to prevent ubiquity from installing certain packages? For reference, I'm still using (and customizing) the ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso
<realtime-neil> e.g., I'd like to avoid installing the `transmission*` packages, if I could.
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: my guess: https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_tweaking_candidate_version  "never install the package even if recommended     "
<CarlFK> I am guessing transmission is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, no clue what will happen when that install fails, last guess: the installer stops
<cjwatson> ubuntu-desktop Recommends transmission-gtk, it doesn't depend on it.
<cjwatson> But ubiquity works by copying a squashfs, so you can't avoid installing the packages there as such, only arrange to remove them afterwards.
<realtime-neil> cjwatson: understood and I concur, but I have demonstrated with my own tests that the unmodified ubuntu-18.04.4-desktop-amd64.iso ubiquity installs the `ubuntu-desktop` virtual package.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: that's a good idea --- I'll try that next
<cjwatson> Indeed - I don't think that contradicts me
<realtime-neil> cjwatson: yep, i misread that; your implication being that, despite what happens with the squashfs, there's this implicit `apt-get -y install ubuntu-desktop` happening _after_ the unsquashfs that I can't control.
<realtime-neil> Well, I can't control it _yet_, at any rate.
<cjwatson> realtime-neil: That wasn't my implication; I was just saying that transmission-gtk is in the squashfs so it isn't ordinarily possible to stop ubiquity installing it.  (But I missed that you're editing squashfses, so this probably isn't so relevant.  Carry on.)
<cjwatson> If you're editing the squashfs then you'd just arrange for the squashfs not to have that package installed.
<realtime-neil> Wow, okay, apparently it _is_ already installed within the filesystem.squashfs ... I missed that yesterday
